# WW1 the eBay finds



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

AVION ALLEMAND GUERRE WW 2 PHOTO 11X7 CM< | eBay
AVION SPAD MOTEUR HISPANO-SUIZA TYPE V8 WWI 1914-1918 | eBay
AVION S-A-B BECHEREAU 300 HP & DE MARCAY 300 HP HISPANO-SUIZA WWI 1914-1918 | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION WIMBO 220 HP & SPAD TYPE 22 200 HP HISPANO-SUIZA WWI 1914-1918 | eBay
AVION NIEUPORT 300 HP & DECAEN 300 HP HISPANO-SUIZA WWI GUERRE 1914-1918 | eBay
AVION BOMBARDIER BLERIOT 300 HP & GOURDON 180 HP HISPANO-SUIZA WWI 1914-1918 | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BIPLAN HANNOVEWER & BIPLAN ALBERSTAD WWI GUERRE 1914-1918 | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BIPLAN RUMPLER & BIPLAN ALBATROS WWI GUERRE 1914-1918 | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BOMBARDIER BIPLAN FRIEDRISCHAFEN & CAUDRON G-3 80 HP RHONE WWI | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BIPLAN MOTEUR ARRIERE DE RECONNAISSANCE & BIPLAN HENRIOT - SAMSON | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BIPLAN VOISIN - PEUGEOT & BIPLAN A-R WWI GUERRE 1914-1918 | eBay
2 PHOTOS AVION BOMBARDIER CAUDRON C-23 270 HP SALMSON & BREGUET - LIBERTY WWI | eBay
RARE NEGATIF PLAQUE DE VERRE + PHOTO AVION WWI 14 18 GUERRE | eBay
RARE NEGATIF PLAQUE DE VERRE + PHOTO AVION WWI 14 18 GUERRE | eBay
CAPITAINE GUYNEMER L'AS DES AS - UN AVION BOCHE EST SIGNALÉ WWI GUERRE 1914-1918 | eBay
Photo avion Breguet XIV T Bis, groupes de militaires et Aviateurs, France WW1. | eBay
ancienne photo guerre 14 18 avion parasol gros plan | eBay
Avion militaire Première Guerre mondiale 1914-18 WW1 Plaque Stereo Vintage | eBay
Avion Militaire, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver print Tirag | eBay
Avion Militaire, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver print Tirag | eBay
Avion Militaire, Escadrille, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver pri | eBay
Avion Militaire, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver print Tirag | eBay
Avion Militaire, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver print Tirag | eBay
Avion Militaire, Première Guerre Mondiale 1914/18 Vintage silver print Tirag | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugschule Elten DLV, Blick auf Schulungsflieger, Doppeld.; 5026-398 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

Werbung 1918, Bildnis Fotografie Deutsches Jagd-Geschwader an der Westfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AK PFALZ D. III SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

WW1 Photo Tank Mark Foto Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto 1 WK, Flugzeug , Doppeldecker, Kennung, Jasta, Doppelsitzer, Flugzeughalle | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto 1 WK, Flugzeug , Ago C I, Kennung, Doppeldecker, Front MG, Jasta, Super | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto 1 WK, Flugzeug , Albatross C IX, Doppeldecker, Kennung, Jasta, Jäger, Super | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

6946 Foto Jagdflieger Roland D.II Jasta Leutnant Pippart Ostfront - Fotoabzug!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Fotoalbum 1 WK, Flugzeug, Jasta, ca. 124 Fotos,Flugzeuge,Kennung,Panzer,Luftbild | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo RAF Sopwith Triplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo RAF Sopwith Snipe biplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo RAF Sopwith Pup biplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo RAF Sopwith Camel biplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Curtis N-9 biplane seaplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Martin MB-2 biplane large nightime bomber aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Martin MB-1 biplane large bomber aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Fokker DR-1 triplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross D-7 biplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross D-11 biplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross biplane fighter aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross biplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Siemens-Schuckert D-6 aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane aircraft photo Germany Albatross D-1 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Fokker D-7 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Dornier CL-1 biplane in camo paint on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Dornier D-1 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross C-12 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross D-1 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatros D-3 biplane | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)

It should be added it was a plane assembled by the OAW factory.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

AK Pilot / Flieger Hauptmann Oswald Boelcke, Jagdflieger, Sanke 363 (S700) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Fokker D-VII, Original-Photo, von 1922 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of earlier tri-plane Fokker DR-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 front view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 side view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane German? Hannover Cl-4 biplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane RAF Bristol RE-8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 20 side front view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 20 side tail view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 20 side view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane RAF De Haviland biplane DH--5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 side tail view | eBay






1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 tail view | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HANDLEY PAGE 0/400 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of earlier tri-plane RAF 2 Seal C | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Fokker D-7 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Altes Foto Kampf Flugzeug mit 2 Motoren Rumpler ca. 1916 WK I Kennung Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SPAD XIII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION WWI SPAD XIII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SPAD XIII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION NIEUPORT 15 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION BIPLAN NIEUPORT AVEC AILE BERTRAND | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION WWI CAUDRON G.3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

ROUMANIE Front Roumain 1916 -1918 Photo 22 Avion Farman au départ CACHET au DOS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION FARMAN EN VOL | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION BREGUET 14 AVEC PERSONNEL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BREGUET 14 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BREGUET 14 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLERIOT XI | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross biplane fighter aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

Ago D.V.3 biplane Original photograph Germany 1910s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

Original photograph, Austrian WWI aircraft, Hansa-Brandenburg C.I 1916ca. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Phot Fliegerabteilung 298 Schleissheim gros plan chargement avions-sept1917-TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Phot Allemagne-Fliegerabteilung 298 Schleissheim chargement avions-sept1917-TOP | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

DR085 Photographie photo vintage snapshot WW1 guerre 14-18 aviation avion | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

1940s Airplane aircraft photo Germany Albatross D-1 biplane on ground | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2019)

Albatros D.I OAW production.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ALBATROSS C-7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI British Martinsyde G.100 Fighter-Scout Biplane - Aviation Photo Service | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI German Halberstadt Biplane Fighter - Aviation Photo Service - vintage | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI British Bristol Monoplane - Aviation Photo Service - vintage 1911 Monoplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI German LFG Roland D.III Biplane Fighter - Aviation Photo Service - vintage_3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI British Avro 504K Biplane Aircraft - Aviation Photo Service - vintage | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI German LFG Roland D.VII Biplane Fighter - Aviation Photo Service - vintage_7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI British Sopwith 1 1⁄2 Strutter Biplane Fighter - Aviation Photo Service | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Major Raoul Lufbery - Nieuport 28 - Aviation Photo Service - 94th Squadron - WWI | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WWI British Bristol Scout D Biplane Fighter - Aviation Photo Service - aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Foto, 2. WK, PK, Flugzeug Halb. CLS I WP1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Foto Wk I Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug mit Kennung 884 Top Aufnahme B | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63444. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1916 France SPAD S-VII Hispano-Sulza 8 175 hp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63446. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1918 Great Britain RFC Sopwith Snipe 7F 1/5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63452. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Sopwith Camel type 2-F1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63456. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Germany Rumpler C-V 2-seater bomber recon | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63454. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Sopwith 1 1/2 Strutter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63440. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Royal Aircraft SE-5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63439. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Royal Aircraft SE-5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63438. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 France SPAD S-XIII Hispano-Sulza 8 200 hp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63453. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC R.E.8 bomber/recon | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63447. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Royal Aircraft SE-5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63455. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 France Nieuport 83 training model of N-10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63443. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1916 Germany Pfalz D.III fighter w/ hangars | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63448. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1916 Germany Pfalz D.III fighter w/ civilians | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63473 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1918 Germany Pfalz D.XII Mercedes D.IIIau 180hp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63472. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1916 Great Britain RFC RE-8 recon bomber | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63467. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Germany Rumpler C-V 2-seater bomber recon | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63466 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo France 1914 Voison V Bomber Type LAS pusher | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63465 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo France 1914 Voison V Bomber Type LAS pusher | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

63457 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 UK Sopwith Tri, Lt Chas Baker Ace 23 kills | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Germany Albatross D-7 biplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 side view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 front view | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane French Nieuport biplane 17 tail view | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Werkskarte Flugzeug Junkers - J1 1915 Original der Firma Junker | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

orig. Foto, Militärflugzeug, Flugzeug, WK1, WW1, military plane, air force | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

AVION,MILITARIA,(1914 à 2000),PHOTO E.C.P.ARMEE PHOTO AGRANDIE SUR ANNONCE (67) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier British Boulton & Paul Bobolink biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier British Bristol aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane single seat | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane one seat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier Italian Ansaldo SVA-S biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier British Bristol Type D biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier British Bristol RE-8 biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier WWI French Nieuport 28 front view biplane | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport 28 side view biplane | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport 28 back view biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier Sopwith Dolphin biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier Caudron O-1 biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane two seat | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane dual seat | eBay

Nieport 10 Triplane


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sopwith TF.2 Salamander

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier RFC Sopwith Salamander biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier British Martinsyde F.3 biplane f | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sanke 400 Fokker Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le merite Medal Eisernes Kreuz | eBay

Look how young Fokker is


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Fairey IIIF Mk.IVB K1726 IWM Photo, HC729 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Royal Aircraft Factory F.E.8 Biplane Photo, HC726 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Norman Thompson N.1B Flying Boat Isle of Grain Photo, HC708 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sanke 658 Lt. Ray Jasta Flieger Pilot Pour le merite Kampf-Flugzeug WW1 Postcard | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sanke-554-V...844958?hash=item34198b161e:g:NPIAAOSwlw1d3DC0

Richthofen and Voss

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sanke 520 Voss Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le Merite Postcard WW1 Iron Cross | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sanke 511 Richthofen Wolff Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le Merite Postcard WW1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sanke 614 Loewenhardt Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le Merite Postcard WW1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2019)

Aviation - WW1 - Escadrille d'avions allemands Albatros D III en 1917 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63423 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 France Nieuport 24 in Italian Service | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63447. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 Great Britain RFC Royal Aircraft SE-5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63414. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1918 RFC Sopwith Snipe 7F 1/5 w/ Canada Indian | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63412 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1917 France Salmson 2A.2 long range recon RARE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63442. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1915 France SPAD XI A2 fighter/recon Le Rhone | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63418. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1918 Germany Pfalz D.XII fighter w/ hangars | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63435 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1916 UK RNAS Sopwith Triplane Clerget 9B 130 hp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

63419 Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1918 Germany Pfalz D.XIII Mercedes DIIIau 180hp | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 63442. Vintage WWI Airplane Photo 1915 France SPAD XI A2 fighter/recon Le Rhone | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567870




SPAD S.XI A2 was designed in the mid of 1916 and made the first flight in September 1916 and started to be used in 1917. So neither the pic nor the plane can be of 1915.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

org. Foto, Flugzeug, air force, Serbia, SHS, military pilot, WK1, WW1, plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Foto Roter Baron Richthofen Fliegerhorst Großenhain um 1915 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI5 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC / RAF captured German Pfalz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI11 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC/RAF captured German Albatros | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI10 - Superb Original WWI Large Format b/w Photo of a German Rumpler Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI1 - Superb Original WWI Large Format b/w Photo Of An RAF F.E.2B Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI13 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo of Brit Captured Albatros C.III | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI8 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo Brit captured German Halberstadt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI6 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo of German Albatros C.III 2-Seater | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI12 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC / RAF captured German Rumpler | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI3 - Superb Original WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC / RAF captured German LVG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI9 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo of German Albatros C.III 2-Seater | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWI5 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC / RAF captured German Pfalz | eBay
> 
> View attachment 584538


WWI7 - Superb Orig WWI Large Format b/w Photo RFC / RAF captured German Pfalz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

WWI2 - Superb Original WWI Large Format b/w Photo of an RAF Sopwith Camel | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

German Panzer 1 WK | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Aufklärungsflugzeug Roland C.II Walfisch - Original Foto 1. Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2020)

Love the A7!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30,Offizier,Fahrgestellbruch,Veles | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

1.WK Englisches Flugzeug mit Kennung 487 !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30,Offizier, Flugzeugführer mit MG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30, bei Hudova, Mazedonien 1916/17 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Top Foto 1918 Soldaten Techniker vor Kampfflugzeug Flugzeug Altenburg Jasta | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30, schweres MG, 21.10.1915 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

AK Flugzeug Zweisitzer D.F.W. Sanke 1042 (2925x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Flieger Flugzeug Albatros G.III Kampfgeschwader | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice

Flieger Flugzeug Nieuport 11C Beute Eisernes Kreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

AK Flugzeug Albatros Kampfeinsitzer Sanke 1045 (2920x) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Top Originalfoto,Deutsches R Flugzeug der F.F.A30,in Kevevara (Kovin)Serbien1917 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30, Bruchlandung 1916/17,Balkan | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

Top Originalfoto,Deutsches Flugzeug der F.F.A30,"Der Sonnenvogel"Flugplatz Hudov | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers J-9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2020)

1. Weltkrieg Flugzeug mit Staffelkennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Vintage Photo Airplane Show Down by Eddie Rickenbacker 426191 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

V B Zeitung 1936 Richthofen 18.Todestag 21.April 1918 Luftwaffe Wehrmacht 1.Wk | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Flugzeug 1 WK Doppeldecker Aviatik D II Flugplatz 20iger Jahre Top | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

1.WK Orginal Foto AK Doppeldecker Flugunfall ins Lazarett Fokker Albatros ? 1917 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Airco DH.1 Royal Flying Corp Original Airplane Aviation Airbase War Photograph B | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Foto Sanke Kaiserreich Doppeldecker Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz Name Brünhilde | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Foto Kaiserreich Doppeldecker Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz und Wappen | eBay

Fokker D7


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1.WK Orginal Foto AK Doppeldecker Flugunfall ins Lazarett Fokker Albatros ? 1917 | eBay



*WK Orginal Foto AK Doppeldecker Flugunfall ins Lazarett Fokker Albatros ? 1917*

To me, it looks like an Albatros C X....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Graeme said:


> *WK Orginal Foto AK Doppeldecker Flugunfall ins Lazarett Fokker Albatros ? 1917*
> 
> To me, it looks like an Albatros C X....
> 
> ...


Turret ring look different but otherwise...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

Fotoalbum 1 WK Frontflieger Luftwaffe Flugzeuge Piloten Luftaufnahmen Original | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzer zerstörter Mark V WK1 WK2 Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WASSERFLUGZEUG HANSA-BRANDENBURG WW1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GOTHA G. Vb | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Foto - Zeppelin Dornier / Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug / Flieger (Friedrichshafen) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

PHOTO FOKKER DR I JASTA 5 AVIATION WW1 /FREE SHIPPING REGISTERED " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

SOISSONS AISNE PHOTO AVION PILOTE ALLEMAND WZFW. WECKRODT JASTA 26 Jagdstaffel FOKKER AVIATION WW1 /FREE SHIPPING R " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nieuport-17-N-17 WWI Biplane technical drawing blueprint plans archive set | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5927 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Tarnung Pilot Camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5928 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Groß - Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bomber Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5929 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Groß - Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bomber Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5930 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004137 Russian cruiser Gromoboi. Vladivostok | eBay
F004138 Russian cruiser Gromoboi. Vladivostok | eBay
F004136 Russian cruiser Gromoboi | eBay
F004134 Russian cruiser Gromoboi | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004121 Pobeda. Russian battleship | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004115 Peresvet. Russian battleship | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004112 Pyotr Velikiy. Russian Ironclad warship | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004109 Borodino. Russian battleship. Saint Petersburg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F003869 Submarine HMS M2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F003860 German U 7 submarine. WW1. 1914 1915 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 15, 2021)

One of the early Gasoline/Electric boats! Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

#LB Commercial 35mm Slide-Photo- Vintage WWI Airplane- Trainer- France | eBay


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> #LB Commercial 35mm Slide-Photo- Vintage WWI Airplane- Trainer- France | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610370


 I wonder how well that would work ? 
Both ailerons are up at the same time .


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 28, 2021)

That may be one of the not quite flyable trainers used to give a trainee pilot a "feel" for the controls with all the danger of actually flying.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 28, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> That may be one of the not quite flyable trainers used to give a trainee pilot a "feel" for the controls with all the danger of actually flying.


I've heard of the penguins , is this one of them ?
I imagined them as having a lot less wingspread, but I guess with a small enough engine you can never have enough wing area.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Foto, Seeflieger, Flugzeug, Flandern, MG, Jasta, aus Fotoalbum | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 29, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> I've heard of the penguins , is this one of them ?
> I imagined them as having a lot less wingspread, but I guess with a small enough engine you can never have enough wing area.



You may be correct, it may be a flyable A/C. The Penguins pictures I could find on line all seem to have less wingspan than this one. (some seem to be older aircraft with a large portion of the wings removed) At least the purpose built Breese Penguins have less wing & no fabric on the fuselage behind the pilot. 

So I have no Idea what A/C is in the post #261. The national insignia dates the picture as June 1917 or later. I think it actually has the slightly smaller red center dot that would date it to August 1919 or later. But I am not positive of that. Either way it is a nice Photo of a rarely seen subject.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 29, 2021)

By the French system of flight training, they had 2 different degrees of penguins, one that would just get light on the landing gear, and another that could get a few feet off the ground on a good day.
The French changed their methods several times during the war.
The USAS, or what ever the American air service was called, adopted the French method of early flight training in France,
I don't know how long, or widespread that method was.


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> #LB Commercial 35mm Slide-Photo- Vintage WWI Airplane- Trainer- France | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610370




I'm pretty sure this is an Albree Pigeon Fraser Scout

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 29, 2021)

I think you nailed it. I think the lack of a movable elevator nails it down. The Albree Pigeon Fraser Scout used a hinged aft fuselage to act as an elevator. So not a Penguin but Pigeon!

That is a type I was not aware of. Nice!

Source Unknown author or not provided - U.S. National Archives and Records Administration, Public Domain, File:Pigeon-Fraser Scout NARA 55163955.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER D. VII REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER D. VII REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER D. VII REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CAPRONI CA 100 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, Flieger, Richthofen, Marckebeke, Flandern, Flugzeug, Jasta, aus Fotoalbum | eBay

September 1917


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, Flieger, Richthofen, Marckebeke, Flandern, Flugzeug, Jasta, aus Fotoalbum | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, Flieger, Kennung, Flugzeug, Jasta, Pilot, aus Fotoalbum | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, Flieger, England, Sopwith, Max Müller, Flugzeug, Jasta, aus Fotoalbum | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Leutnant Dannhuber Sanke 615 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Leutnant Ray | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

Org: Photo WW 1 Tank French Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Fotografie 1.WK, Flugzeug Caudron vor Hangar auf einem Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foto, Ak, Leutnant Rudolf Windisch im Portrait (N)50074 | eBay

Rudolf Windisch - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

Originalfoto ,Doppeldecker- Flugzeug Typ DFW, Nr. 4243, Frankreich 1918 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

F000793 WWI French plane SPAD XIII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Originalfoto,Eindecker,FockkerE.IV Feldflieger-Abteilung 5,Dampvitoux,Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Originalfoto,Erdkampfflugzeug DFW Feldflieger-Abteilung 5,Dampvitoux, Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Originalfoto,franz.Doppeldecker Nieuport 16 Nr.1831,Notlandung Beney/ Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Originalfoto Luftaufnahme,deutsche Feuerstellung in Waville/ Frankreich,600mHöhe | eBay

Taken from a balloon 600m / 2000ft


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

WWI French Spad 13 Biplane Fighter Vintage Airbooks Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Original WWI Photo .... Seaplane Captured | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

WWI Photo Postcard A Tank In Transport 1919 Germany Image WW I War RPPC VTG WW1 | eBay

French Saint-Chamond


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

XXX RARE WW1 WOMEN IN MARINE TANK SOLDIERS Photo USA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

1551 WWI Photo & 450,000+ SCANS Toul French Chasse Plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Aeroplane Flugzeug 1916 Echtfoto AK Ago - Doppeldecker Reichswehr | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND DH4 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

ROYAL AIRCRAFT FACTORY FE2D - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Foto, Flieger, Fokker, Pfalz I , aus Fotoalbum | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2021)

WW1 - Usine Nieuport - Chaîne de montage des avions | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Guerre 14/18 WW1 - 7ème Com - Malzéville - Avion - Tirage d'époque - | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Aviation - WW1 - Escadrille d'avions allemands Albatros D III en 1917 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

1915 Capturé Allemand Biplan Avions Première Guerre Mondiale Un Photo Aviation | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WORLD WAR 1: COLLECTION OF 6 GERMAN GOTHA BI-PLANE PHOTOS WITH NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Originalfoto,Eindecker,FockkerE.IV Feldflieger-Abteilung 5,Dampvitoux,Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Originalfoto,Erdkampfflugzeug DFW Feldflieger-Abteilung 5,Dampvitoux, Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

1974) Foto Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pfalz - Kampfflugzeug . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Bernert Pour le Mérite Sanke 521 (1102x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Altes Foto WW-I / Hydroaviation / Wasserflugzeug FF29 Kennung 44. Nowarra-Berlin | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND DH9 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Notice swastika.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Pfalz-Dreidecker von W. Sanke Nr.1045 gelaufen Feldpost | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Rumpler-Militär-Doppeldecker W.Sanke Berlin | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Rumpler-Doppeldecker W.Sanke Nr.439 gelaufen Feldpost | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Deutscher Doppeldecker in den Wolken von W. Sanke Nr.1025 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Aus der deutschen Luftbeute W. Sanke Berlin | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Deutsche Fliegerbombe Postkartenvertrieb W. Sanke Nr. 1065 Feldpost August 1918 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Pfalz Doppeldecker von W. Sanke Berlin gelaufen Feldpost | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AVIATION BLACK & WHITE PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN BI-PLANES BLACK & WHITE PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 27, 2021)

Kool a picture of a Gotha G1!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 6 BRITISH R.A.F ALBATROSS D PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Fotoalbum Kaiserliche Fliegerei, Luftwaffe 1. Weltkrieg, Bayern, Vimy Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

State Library Victoria - German biplane at British airbase in Palestine? (slv.vic.gov.au)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)

Weli Sheikh Nuran, Palestine. 8 October 1917. A German Air Force D III Albatros no. D.636/17, flown by Oberleutnant Gustav Adolf Dittmar of Fliegerabteilung 300 unit. The aircraft had been shot down, practically intact, into AIF Light Horse lines near Bersheeba by a Bristol fighter aircraft flown by Lieutenant R. Steele a Canadian pilot with No 111 Squadron, Royal Flying Corps. No 1 Squadron, Australian Flying Corps, members recovered the machine and moved it to their airfield where repairs, including a bullet holed radiator, were carried out returning it to flying condition.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR: GERMAN HANSA BRANDENBURG B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR: GERMAN HANSA BRANDENBURG B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626203


WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN SEAPLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 22 JAN 1924 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

MARTYNSIDE ELEPHANT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pfalz-Dreidecker von W. Sanke Nr.1045 gelaufen Feldpost | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Doppeldecker der Gothaer Waagonfabrik W.Sanke Berlin Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto XL WK I und II Wüsten Automobil im italienisch türkischen Krieg F1.63 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto Photo 70207 WW1 WK1 Erster Weltkrieg Flugzeug airplane Balkenkreuz C9204 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

Hannover (Hannover - Roland) CL


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

Yep it's early CL.II





te source: The Modelling News: Wingnut Wings forthcoming new 32nd scale Hannover Cl.II (Early) due late September...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Germany 1918 Junkers Dessau-Weimar Passenger Airplane Original Photograph 74271 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

MARTINSYDE ADC - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Martinsyde F.4 Buzzard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

FAIREY IIID - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

WWI: LFG ROLAND D.I GERMAN BI PLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH WITH NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

SOPWITH CAMEL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

WORLD WAR: DORNIER ZEPPLIN-LINDAU VI B&W AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: DORNIER ZEPPLIN-LINDAU VI B&W AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Large Photo: RARE! French PIlot Officer Posed by His Hanriot HD.1 Fighter Plane! | eBay


Large Photo: RARE! French PIlot Officer Posed by His Hanriot HD.1 Fighter Plane! Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





what is it? Notice engine fan cooler fw190 style

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN PFALZ Dr.I TRIPLANE FIGHTER Airplane Aircraft 175 | eBay


<p>VINTAGE WWI PHOTO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other WWI aircraft photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Vintage Heinz Nowarra WWI Real Photo of GERMAN PFALZ Dr.I TRIPLANE FIGHTER</p> <p>The WWI aircraft photos I am listing were collected by Lieutenant Raymond Poterack from Grand Rapids...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane two seat | eBay
> 1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport tri-plane dual seat | eBay
> 
> Nieport 10 Triplane
> ...











AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT TRIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft Airplane 96 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT TRIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft Airplane 96 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN FRIEDRICHSHAFEN G.III BIPLANE G3 BOMBER Plane 203 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN FRIEDRICHSHAFEN G.III BIPLANE G3 BOMBER Plane 203 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 8 BRITISH AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


COLLECTION OF 8 BRITISH AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES ON REVERSE. WORLD WAR ONE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FAIREY IIID - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 627370











WORLD WAR: FAIREY III D SEAPLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1925 | eBay


FAIREY III D SEAPLANE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. APRIL 1925. WORLD WAR.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Large Photo: RARE! French PIlot Officer Posed by His Hanriot HD.1 Fighter Plane! | eBay
> 
> 
> Large Photo: RARE! French PIlot Officer Posed by His Hanriot HD.1 Fighter Plane! Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!
> ...



To me - it looks like the Salmson 2









Salmson 2 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SOPWITH CAMEL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay



Nice shot, this is William 'Billy' Barker's Camel, The bands representing aircraft he had shot down. The fin with its heart pierced by an arrow is on display at the RAF Museum at Hendon.




DSC_0036 



Snautzer01 said:


> what is it? Notice engine fan cooler fw190 style


They are louvres in front of the radiator rather than a fan.



Graeme said:


> To me - it looks like the Salmson 2



Yup, sure is, Salmson 2 A.2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo RAF 103 Squadron Arco DH9 France 1918 Pilot Capt .P.E.Thomas | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo RAF 103 Squadron Arco DH9 France 1918 Pilot Capt .P.E.Thomas at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corps Pilots in front of Airco DH9 Plane WWI RFC | eBay


Original WWI photograph.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photos Royal Flying Corps Pilots at RFC Gosport 1915 WWI RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photos Royal Flying Corps Pilots at RFC Gosport 1915 WWI RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





C-flight Morrison , Grant , Powell , Morton


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp pilot & Moraine parasol aircraft WWI RFC | eBay


RFC pilot & Moraine Parasol plane.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo RAF 103 squadron Pilots Mess at Ronchin France 1918 WWI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo RAF 103 squadron Pilots Mess at Ronchin France 1918 WWI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp pilot in Bristol Scout D from album RAF WWI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp pilot in Bristol Scout D from album RAF WWI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice shot, this is William 'Billy' Barker's Camel, The bands representing aircraft he had shot down. The fin with its heart pierced by an arrow is on display at the RAF Museum at Hendon.
> 
> View attachment 629918
> DSC_0036
> ...











2 Original WW1 photos RAF Sopwith Camel Bickendorf Cologne Koln Germany 1919 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Original WW1 photos RAF Sopwith Camel Bickendorf Cologne Koln Germany 1919 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WWI photo British Tank Palestine Battle of Gaza 1917 WW1 | eBay


British tank . Palestine 1917. Involved in Battle of Gaza. Original WW1 Photograph. Removed from album page.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 RAF Aerial photo Cerny Serny Cerney Aerodrome France 1918 103 SQD | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 RAF Aerial photo Cerny Serny Cerney Aerodrome France 1918 103 SQD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying corp pilot in Sopwith pup Tim Morice DSO MC RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo Royal Flying corp pilot in Sopwith pup Tim Morice DSO MC RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WWI photo British Tanks female MK IV & male Mk V postcard back WW1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWI photo British Tanks female MK IV & male Mk V postcard back WW1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp pilot in front of AVRO 504J plane RFC WWI | eBay


RFC Pilot in front of Avro 504J aircraft .



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photos Royal Flying Corps Pilot & his plane RFC Gosport 1916 WWI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photos Royal Flying Corps Pilot & his plane RFC Gosport 1916 WWI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp Sopwith Camel aircraft 65 Squadron RFC RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo Royal Flying Corp Sopwith Camel aircraft 65 Squadron RFC RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

DVD scans WWI German pilots photo album WW1 Photographs German air force | eBay


DVD containing 106 High resolution scans ( 1200dpi ).



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Captured German Fokker at Ronchin France Nov 1918 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo Captured German Fokker at Ronchin France Nov 1918 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo Australian Flying Corps Sopwith Snipe 4 Squadron France AFC | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo Australian Flying Corps Sopwith Snipe 4 Squadron France AFC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo RAF DH9 & Men Bickendorf Cologne Germany 1919 Butzweilerhof | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo RAF DH9 & Men Bickendorf Cologne Germany 1919 Butzweilerhof at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original WW1 photo postcard Bomb under German plane France 1918 WWI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW1 photo postcard Bomb under German plane France 1918 WWI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Large Original WW1 photo RAF Airco De Havilland D.H.9 aircraft 1918 103 SQD WWI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Large Original WW1 photo RAF Airco De Havilland D.H.9 aircraft 1918 103 SQD WWI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 Original WW1 photos RAF Sopwith Camel Bickendorf Cologne Koln Germany 1919 | eBay​Bickendorf Germany 1919. most of the photos date to last months of WWI and the months which followed. www.ebay.com


Sopwith Snipe rather than Camel. Barker was a Snipe pilot as well, a section of the aircraft in which he earned his Victoria Cross is in a museum in Canada.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)

I agree. It is enough to have a close up look at the tail. The fin is the very characteristic one for the Snipes than Camels.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I agree. It is enough to have a close up look at the tail. The fin is the very characteristic one for the Snipes than Camels.



But only the early Snipes...later ones had a more conventional fin. Agree, though, that's definitely a Snipe. Another of my favourite WW1 aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WORLD WAR ONE: CAMEL OF 66 SQ. RAF B&W PHOTOGRAPH N0V 1918 | eBay


WORLD WAR ONE B&W PHOTOGRAPH WITH NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR ONE: CAMEL OF 66 SQ. RAF B&W PHOTOGRAPH N0V 1918 | eBay
> 
> 
> WORLD WAR ONE B&W PHOTOGRAPH WITH NOTES ON REVERSE.
> ...



My first model kit of a WW1 aircraft looked something like that! 😃. Then again, I was about 8 at the time.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> My first model kit of a WW1 aircraft looked something like that! 😃. Then again, I was about 8 at the time.


Trouble was you were building a spitfire.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: UNKNOWN BI-PLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


CLASSIC AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE. UNKNOWN BI-PLANE. LOCATION: UNKNOWN.



www.ebay.com





Nieuport 17 C






*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Trouble was you were building a spitfire.



Ouch! That was cold!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Ouch! That was cold!!!


Luckily i found a picture of you being busy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Luckily i found a picture of you being busy.
> 
> View attachment 630505



I was cute back in those days!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Agree, though, that's definitely a Snipe.



You can also tell by the two-bay wing. The Camel's was single bay.




Snipe run 




Camel-3


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Originalfoto,franz.Doppeldecker Nieuport 16 Nr.1831,Notlandung Beney/ Frankreich | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Originalfoto,franz.Doppeldecker Nieuport 16 Nr.1831,Notlandung Beney/ Frankreich bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Aeroplane Flugzeug 1916 Echtfoto AK Ago - Doppeldecker Reichswehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Aeroplane Flugzeug 1916 Echtfoto AK Ago - Doppeldecker Reichswehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

SOPWITH CAMEL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





B2404 Built by Ruston, Proctor & Co Ltd, B2402 was modified into 'Comic' configuration for Home Defence and as such was flown by Capt George Henry Hackwill, a former FE2b pilot with No 22 Sqn with two victories to his credit, who after a stint as a flight instructor was assigned to No 44 (HD) Sqn as a flight commander. On the night of 28-29 January 1918, Hackwill, in concert with Lt Charles Chaplin Banks in B3827, brought down Gotha GV 938/16 at Wickford. Hailing from Langtree, Devon, Hackwill later flew more conventional Camels in France as a flight leader in No 54 Sqn, raising his score to nine and receiving the Military Cross." -Jon Guttman, Sopwith Camel, Air Vanguard 3. Sopwith Camel Comic B2402, Capt. G. H. Hackwill, No44(HD) SQN RFC, January 1918

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

ROYAL AIRCRAFT FACTORY FE2b - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

BRITISH AVIATION: HANDLEY BI-PLANE POSTCARD WITH NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BRITISH AVIATION: HANDLEY BI-PLANE POSTCARD WITH NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply - Halberstadt German Aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply - Halberstadt German Aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1143 Junkers J4-Imperial German AS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1143 Junkers J4-Imperial German AS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 5157 German Dornier Rs.IV Flying Boat | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 5157 German Dornier Rs.IV Flying Boat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1062 Albatros L-10 C.III - German AAS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1062 Albatros L-10 C.III - German AAS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1064 Albatros L-18 C. VII German AAS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 1064 Albatros L-18 C. VII German AAS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 721 LVG C.V - RAF with German marking | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 721 LVG C.V - RAF with German marking at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo AUSTRIAN GERMAN BRANDENBURG FD B.I BIPLANE FIGHTER 180 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo AUSTRIAN GERMAN BRANDENBURG FD B.I BIPLANE FIGHTER 180 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN DFW BIPLANE FIGHTER D.F.W. Aircraft Airplane 110 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN DFW BIPLANE FIGHTER D.F.W. Aircraft Airplane 110 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 19 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 19 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





A6901

not a Nieuport 28, Sopwith 1 1/2 Strutter i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS D,VII BIPLANE FIGHTER D-7 Aircraft 183 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS D,VII BIPLANE FIGHTER D-7 Aircraft 183 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS C.VII BIPLANE FIGHTER C-7 Aircraft 202 | eBay


<p>VINTAGE WWI PHOTO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other WWI aircraft photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Vintage Heinz Nowarra WWI Real Photo of GERMAN ALBATROS C.VII BIPLANE FIGHTER.</p> <p>The WWI aircraft photos I am listing were collected by Lieutenant Raymond Poterack from Grand...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.II PUSHER BIPLANE RECON C-2 FIGHTER 85 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.II PUSHER BIPLANE RECON C-2 FIGHTER 85 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo Captured FRENCH CAUDRON G.4 BIPLANE BOMBER Champagne 165 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo Captured FRENCH CAUDRON G.4 BIPLANE BOMBER Champagne 165 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo Captured FRENCH VOISIN LB PUSHER BIPLANE FIGHTER 166 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo Captured FRENCH VOISIN LB PUSHER BIPLANE FIGHTER 166 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





V991


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN FOKKER D,VII FIGHTER BIPLANE D-7 Best Aircraft 102 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN FOKKER D,VII FIGHTER BIPLANE D-7 Best Aircraft 102 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.I PUSHER BIPLANE FIGHTER MACHINE GUN MG 205 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.I PUSHER BIPLANE FIGHTER MACHINE GUN MG 205 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS C.II PUSHER BIPLANE RECON FIGHTER 172 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS C.II PUSHER BIPLANE RECON FIGHTER 172 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN DAIMLER G.III TWIN ENGINE BIPLANE G-3 BOMBER 192 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN DAIMLER G.III TWIN ENGINE BIPLANE G-3 BOMBER 192 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.I PUSHER BIPLANE C-1 RECON FIGHTER 167 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.I PUSHER BIPLANE C-1 RECON FIGHTER 167 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.II PUSHER BIPLANE C-1 RECON FIGHTER 190 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AGO C.II PUSHER BIPLANE C-1 RECON FIGHTER 190 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AEG C.VIII TRIPLANE A.E.G. C-8 RECON FIGHTER 191 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN AEG C.VIII TRIPLANE A.E.G. C-8 RECON FIGHTER 191 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN FOKKER D,VIII MONOPLANE D-8 FIGHTER Aircraft 104 | eBay


<p>VINTAGE WWI PHOTO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other WWI aircraft photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Vintage AirPhotos Real Photo of GERMAN FOKKER D.VIII MONOPLANE FIGHTER.</p> <p>The WWI aircraft photos I am listing were collected by Lieutenant Raymond Poterack from Grand Rapids...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo CAPTURED GERMAN ALBATROS D.V BIPLANE D-5 FIGHTER 118 | eBay


<p>VINTAGE WWI PHOTO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other WWI aircraft photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Vintage AirPhotos Real Photo of CAPTURED GERMAN ALBATROS D.V BIPLANE FIGHTER.</p> <p>The WWI aircraft photos I am listing were collected by Lieutenant Raymond Poterack from Grand...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH MORANE BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft Airplane 65 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH MORANE BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft Airplane 65 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS D.VA BIPLANE D-5 FIGHTER Aircraft 20 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN ALBATROS D.VA BIPLANE D-5 FIGHTER Aircraft 20 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





D2004


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 216 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 216 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





N4434


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE MAX RITTER von MULZER 194 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE MAX RITTER von MULZER 194 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE FREIHERR PAUL von PECHMANN 204 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE FREIHERR PAUL von PECHMANN 204 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo BRITISH RFC BRISTOL FIGHTER BIPLANE Aircraft Airplane 116 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo BRITISH RFC BRISTOL FIGHTER BIPLANE Aircraft Airplane 116 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE GUSTAV LEFFERS 9 KILLS 174 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE GUSTAV LEFFERS 9 KILLS 174 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE KARL ALLMENRODER 30 KILLS 159 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE KARL ALLMENRODER 30 KILLS 159 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE FRIEDRICH CHRISTIANSEN 169 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heinz Nowarra WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE FRIEDRICH CHRISTIANSEN 169 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN LVG C.II RECON BIPLANE FIGHTER L.V.G, C-2 Aircraft 88 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN LVG C.II RECON BIPLANE FIGHTER L.V.G, C-2 Aircraft 88 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE BRUNO LOERZER 44 KILLS MEDALS 111 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE BRUNO LOERZER 44 KILLS MEDALS 111 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

RCAF Aeroplane Photo Supply WWI BRITISH RFC SOPWITH RHINO TRIPLANE FIGTHER 237 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RCAF Aeroplane Photo Supply WWI BRITISH RFC SOPWITH RHINO TRIPLANE FIGTHER 237 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo AUSTRALIAN ACE CAPTAIN CUBBY in SOPWITH CAMEL FIGHTER 109 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo AUSTRALIAN ACE CAPTAIN CUBBY in SOPWITH CAMEL FIGHTER 109 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE HEINRICH BONGARTZ 33 KILLS 127 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE HEINRICH BONGARTZ 33 KILLS 127 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE KURT WUSTHOFF 27 KILLS MEDALS 162 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo GERMAN POUR LE MERITE ACE KURT WUSTHOFF 27 KILLS MEDALS 162 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 3914 Spad S. VII C1-IRAS, U.S. Navy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 3914 Spad S. VII C1-IRAS, U.S. Navy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 19 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AirPhotos WWI Photo FRENCH NIEUPORT 28 BIPLANE FIGHTER Aircraft 19 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Yup, One and a Half Strutter single-seat bomber variant. The rear seat was converted into a bomb bay and covered over.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

1. WK. Echt Foto Britische Panzer Mark IV 1917 August | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1. WK. Echt Foto Britische Panzer Mark IV 1917 August in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Photo avion airplane plane foto flugzeug F.50 Farman bombardier WWI 1920 25jue " | For sale on Delcampe"


€2.50 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions (1) > Aviation"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Jasta 4 Richthofen Pilot Ernst Udet Kameraden Luftwaffe Verlobung Zink Roth 1918 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jasta 4 Richthofen Pilot Ernst Udet Kameraden Luftwaffe Verlobung Zink Roth 1918 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Perscheid orig. Fotodruck Porträt Ernst Udet Luftwaffe Jasta 4 Orden Berlin 1918 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Perscheid orig. Fotodruck Porträt Ernst Udet Luftwaffe Jasta 4 Orden Berlin 1918 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Eduard 1/48 'du Doch Nicht ' Ltd Edition Ernst Udet Triple Kit 11137 online kaufen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Eduard 1/48 'du Doch Nicht ' Ltd Edition Ernst Udet Triple Kit 11137 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












EDUARD 2135 UDET, DU DOCH NICHT!! (3x Kits) in 1:72 LIMITED | eBay


Entdecken Sie EDUARD 2135 UDET, DU DOCH NICHT!! (3x Kits) in 1:72 LIMITED in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Fliegertruppe Jasta Piloten Menckhoff Rudolf Berthold Udet Orden Luftwaffe 1918 | eBay
 

Entdecken Sie Fliegertruppe Jasta Piloten Menckhoff Rudolf Berthold Udet Orden Luftwaffe 1918 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Oberleutnant Hans Berr Pour le Mérite Sanke 425 (1031x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Oberleutnant Hans Berr Pour le Mérite Sanke 425 (1031x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Hans Klein Pour le Mérite Sanke 514 (1037x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Hans Klein Pour le Mérite Sanke 514 (1037x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Hauptmann Zander Sanke 407 (1080x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Hauptmann Zander Sanke 407 (1080x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Vizefeldwebel Jörke Sanke 591(1070x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Vizefeldwebel Jörke Sanke 591(1070x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de










Reinhold Jörke - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

Knights of the Sky 62 

Udet sculpture.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2021)

WW1 ORIGINAL PHOTO GERMAN LUFTWAFFE CRASHED AIRCRAFT ERNST BAUER 14 APRIL 1917 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW1 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size...



www.ebay.com





Georges Guynemer kill 14-04-17









Georges Guynemer - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: FEFB BOMBAY NO. 2 ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP & NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: FEFB BOMBAY NO. 2 ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP & NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fe2b , Japanese symbol , donated named Bombay nr 2


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

2 Fotos WK I Doppeldecker Seeflugzeug und "Maruschka" H1.01 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos WK I Doppeldecker Seeflugzeug und "Maruschka" H1.01 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Maruschka


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 VINTAGE AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


B&W PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES ON REVERSE. WORLD WAR ONE.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

Rumpler-Doppeldecker W.Sanke Nr.439 gelaufen Feldpost | eBay


Entdecken Sie Rumpler-Doppeldecker W.Sanke Nr.439 gelaufen Feldpost in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

CARTE PHOTO AVIATION ALLEMANDE - AVION BIPLAN AU SOL AVEC OFFICIERS VOITURE ET SOLDATS - A SITUER - GUERRE 1914 1918 | For sale on Delcampe


€15.00 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Militaria > War 1914-18"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Carte photo allemande - Foto - Avion - Aircraft - Flugzeug - Guerre 14/18 | For sale on Delcampe


€12.20 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Militaria > War 1914-18"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

( 59 ) - SAINGHIN avion Flugzeug Carte photo allemande 1° Guerre | For sale on Delcampe


Starting at €29.99 - Category: Postcards > Europe > France > [59] Nord > Other & unclassified




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Avion Francais-II C 306-CP NON SITUEE-CARTE PHOTO allemande-Guerre-14-18-1 WK-Militaria-Aviation-Fliegerei- | For sale on Delcampe


€36.00 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Airplanes > 1914-1918: 1st War"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

SYSTEME pour BOMBES-AVION-TYPE-??-Aviation-FLIEGEREI-WAFFEN-PHOTO Allemande-Guerre 14-18-1 WK-MILITARIA- | For sale on Delcampe


€59.94 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Airplanes > 1914-1918: 1st War"




www.delcampe.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

AVION Allemand-OOSTENDE-KURSAAL-Carte Photo Allemande-Guerre 14-18-1WK-Belgien-Aviation-Fliegerei-Militaria-Aircraft- | For sale on Delcampe


€46.98 | Category: Postcards > Europe > Belgium > West Flanders > Oostende"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

2 Fotos WK I Flugzeuge Halle, Stationsübergabe Lilienfeld an von Lemsky H1.01 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos WK I Flugzeuge Halle, Stationsübergabe Lilienfeld an von Lemsky H1.01 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

2 Fotos WK I Aufklärungsflugzeuge 722 und 684 Lt. Höpken 1917 H1.01 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos WK I Aufklärungsflugzeuge 722 und 684 Lt. Höpken 1917 H1.01 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

2 Fotos WK I Doppeldecker Flugzeug 595 im Hangar, Technik im Flieger H1.01 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos WK I Doppeldecker Flugzeug 595 im Hangar, Technik im Flieger H1.01 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Aviation - 14-18 - Scène à identifier (avion allemand - German plane) | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Aviation - 14-18 - Scène à identifier (avion allemand - German plane) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Foto WK II FF 33E 1926 150 Ps Benz G1.23 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II FF 33E 1926 150 Ps Benz G1.23 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Foto WK II halb B I von Hippel G1.23 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II halb B I von Hippel G1.23 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR ONE: GERMAN L.V.G BIPLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR ONE: GERMAN L.V.G BIPLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





LVG


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Vorschrift k.u.k. Maschinengewehreinbau Type I V.K. L.F.A. Versuchskp. Fotos TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Vorschrift k.u.k. Maschinengewehreinbau Type I V.K. L.F.A. Versuchskp. Fotos TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Joachim von Bertrab - Sanke 516 (1076x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Joachim von Bertrab - Sanke 516 (1076x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Joachim von Bertrab - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Heß Sanke 590 (1103x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Heß Sanke 590 (1103x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Vizefeldwebel Manschott NPG (1090x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Vizefeldwebel Manschott NPG (1090x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Friedrich Manschott - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

WWI: GERMAN HANNOVER CL III B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWI: GERMAN HANNOVER CL III B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Leffers Sanke 372 (U553) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Leffers Sanke 372 (U553) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K677 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie K677 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K970 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker | eBay


Entdecken Sie K970 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K971 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Name Moritz Teddy | eBay


Entdecken Sie K971 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Name Moritz Teddy in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K973 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot KASTA JASTA | eBay


Entdecken Sie K973 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot KASTA JASTA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K489 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomben Granaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie K489 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomben Granaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1060 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1060 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1062 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1062 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K676 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie K676 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K674 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie K674 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K675 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie K675 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K490 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie K490 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K680 Foto WK1 Fliegerei Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Sonderbekleidung Pelz EK 2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K680 Foto WK1 Fliegerei Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Sonderbekleidung Pelz EK 2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K494 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID | eBay


Entdecken Sie K494 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K491 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID | eBay


Entdecken Sie K491 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Oct 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K494 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K494 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot Kennung ID in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Is that you Herman?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

AK Unsere Luftflotte im Weltkrieg-Fliegerabwehrabteilung 1.WK (t600) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Unsere Luftflotte im Weltkrieg-Fliegerabwehrabteilung 1.WK (t600) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CARTE PHOTO AVIATION ALLEMANDE - AVION BIPLAN AU SOL AVEC OFFICIERS VOITURE ET SOLDATS - A SITUER - GUERRE 1914 1918 | For sale on Delcampe
> 
> 
> €15.00 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Militaria > War 1914-18"
> ...


So, I've decided to go through these German types because I don't personally know what they are and it helps with recognition of salient features, because these German two-seaters do tend to look alike, so armed with a coupl'a good reference books, we being with this LVG B II.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SYSTEME pour BOMBES-AVION-TYPE-??-Aviation-FLIEGEREI-WAFFEN-PHOTO Allemande-Guerre 14-18-1 WK-MILITARIA- | For sale on Delcampe
> 
> 
> €59.94 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Airplanes > 1914-1918: 1st War"
> ...


AEG G IV.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVION Allemand-OOSTENDE-KURSAAL-Carte Photo Allemande-Guerre 14-18-1WK-Belgien-Aviation-Fliegerei-Militaria-Aircraft- | For sale on Delcampe
> 
> 
> €46.98 | Category: Postcards > Europe > Belgium > West Flanders > Oostende"
> ...





Snautzer01 said:


>



Albatros D V on the Albert I Promenade, Ostend. The same location today, or as near as dammit...




Ostende

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aviation - 14-18 - Scène à identifier (avion allemand - German plane) | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Aviation - 14-18 - Scène à identifier (avion allemand - German plane) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...


Pfalz D III

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



LVG B I. The thing that caught me off guard with this was its undercarriage in that its fitted with a skid and small nose wheel., but I saw a similar aircraft in an online pic. The shape of radiator helped identify it as well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 22, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> LVG B I. The thing that caught me off guard with this was its undercarriage in that its fitted with a skid and small nose wheel., but I saw a similar aircraft in an online pic. The shape of radiator helped identify it as well.


That might be a aircraft used by one of the flying schools, fewer nose overs, and busted propellers.
When it came to their flying personnel , the Germans were more safety conscious that the Allies.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> That might be a aircraft used by one of the flying schools, fewer nose overs, and busted propellers.


Yeah, makes sense, I've seen similar modifications to British aircraft at flying schools. At first I could only see pics of the type without it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

AK WK l - Startbereite Schlachtstaffel (A86) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK WK l - Startbereite Schlachtstaffel (A86) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Brunhilde Thea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## MikeMeech (Oct 26, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> That might be a aircraft used by one of the flying schools, fewer nose overs, and busted propellers.
> When it came to their flying personnel , the Germans were more safety conscious that the Allies.


Hi
Please define "more safety conscious" in the context of the period.

Mike


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 26, 2021)

Aviation cadets were to be shot if behaving unsafely.


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 26, 2021)

If you look at WW1 era pictures of flight crews, you'll notice that many German flight crew wore padded helmets, you'll look thru a lot of pictures before you see any padded helmets on allied flight crew.

Then there's parachutes, not allowed by allied commanders for fixed wing aircraft, just balloons. 
They were evidently afraid crew might be tempted to jump when it wasn't necessary.
They Germans had a different opinion, they encouraged parachute use by their airmen.
They had a lot fewer airmen, and tried to protect what few they had.
Ernst Udet was one of many German airmen saved by his chute.

German flight training, from what I've read, was more systematic and thorough, than any of the Allies training systems. 
That's especially true in the early WW1 timeline.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MikeMeech (Oct 26, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> If you look at WW1 era pictures of flight crews, you'll notice that many German flight crew wore padded helmets, you'll look thru a lot of pictures before you see any padded helmets on allied flight crew.
> 
> Then there's parachutes, not allowed by allied commanders for fixed wing aircraft, just balloons.
> They were evidently afraid crew might be tempted to jump when it wasn't necessary.
> ...


Hi
Padded helmets were used by the RFC/RNAS/RAF from pre-war onwards, for example the French Roold type and the slightly later British Warren (there were some other types as well). However, they were not popular for use on operations due to the extra 'drag' and could be very wearisome when keeping a look out for enemy aircraft, although they continued to be used for training. Fur lined leather helmets were more popular, as they became in the German air arm, especially in the Jasta's, I think the majority of photographs of German fighter pilots show them wearing helmets of the leather type. The padded type appears more in photos of two-seater crews, but not all, also in some ground attack units the observer wears a steel helmet.
It is only during 1918 that a suitable parachute appears in use by the German air arm, the British and French appear not to have reached a suitable design before the end of the war, however, the British had tried out at least three types of parachutes from the beginning of 1917 onwards (first live drop from a BE2c over Orfordness on 13 January 1917, Capt. Clive Collett, a New Zealander), there are quite a few photographs of fitments to various types of aircraft around. 
The British training became increasing systematic and thorough as the pressures of the initial huge expansion of the RFC to match the equally huge expansion of the British Army eased (slightly) as the war progressed, as can be seen from the number of changes to the training system as war experience filtered back to the training.

Mike

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 26, 2021)

The “winner“ is a medal for Captain Collett.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vorschrift k.u.k. Maschinengewehreinbau Type I V.K. L.F.A. Versuchskp. Fotos TOP | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Vorschrift k.u.k. Maschinengewehreinbau Type I V.K. L.F.A. Versuchskp. Fotos TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Now this is something of a mystery and based on basic aircraft recognition it's an Albatros B II that's been modified with a gun in the wing pod. It's Austro-Hungarian; k.u.k in the description helps with that. More info would help...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



A nice static scene, an Ago C IV in the foreground with Albatros C VIIs in the background. Ago C IVs were not all that common, apparently there were around 70 of them in service in 1917 - 1918, so nice to see one. Note the singe inboard interplane strut and sharply tapered wings; useful recognition features.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K970 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K970 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Albatros C VIIs, from the same batch of images as the previous one with the Ago C IV in it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> The “winner“ is a medal for Captain Collett.



A bit of a personal hero of mine. Born not far from where I used to live, Collett was a very skilled pilot, becoming the first RFC airman to become an ace on the Sopwith Camel. He was injured in combat, which led to his being relocated to test flying at Orfordness. Sadly he died in 1917 doing aerobatics in a captured Albatros D V over the Firth of Forth, Scotland and he's buried in Edinburgh. At the time of his death he had an illegitimate child to a secret lover and sadly the mother and child never received any for of pension as he was not officially recognised as the child's father. She grew up not knowing who her dad was.

This is Collett, courtesy of the Air Force Museum of New Zealand.




Great War Tour 139

This is the Albatros in question...




Great War Tour 138

...Which was forced down and landed intact at Poperinghe Aerodrome and during my travels in Europe in 2019 I went to the site of the airfield to the north of Poperinge (note the spelling differences) in Belgium.




Great War Tour 137

This is Collett's headstone at Comely Bank Cemetery in Edinburgh.




Great War Tour 140

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>





Snautzer01 said:


> K973 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot KASTA JASTA | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K973 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Pilot KASTA JASTA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Two views of the same Albatros C I sporting a rather impressive exhaust manifold, with what appears to be a stuffed toy figure on the cooling tube above the cylinders that the pilot is poking!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K489 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomben Granaten | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K489 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomben Granaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Rumpler C VII based on the fabric stitching on the fuselage sides, the large cabane strut arrangement, the machine gun in the nose and the stagger between the wings.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>


Albatros C VII.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K1062 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K1062 Negativ WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Jasta in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Albatros C III, the exhaust tube gives it away; I've seen an image of one of these with an identical manifold.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K676 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K676 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Our man is standing in front of a Rumpler C I, which looks in detail like an Albatros C I but for the cutout in the upper wing and faint details on the engine cowl.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> K674 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie K674 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz Pilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



An Albatros C III, the slight splaying apart of the interplane struts at the top wing compared to the bottom wing is noteworthy.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Albatros C VII, the two circular access holes are a giveaway.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



LVG C V, its cabane struttery and circular engine access doors identify it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Aeroplane Flugzeug 1916 Echtfoto AK Ago - Doppeldecker Reichswehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Aeroplane Flugzeug 1916 Echtfoto AK Ago - Doppeldecker Reichswehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 6 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 6 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 6 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 6 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT POSTCARDS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT POSTCARDS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 BRITISH AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 BRITISH AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fotografie 1.WK, Flugzeug Caudron vor Hangar auf einem Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 1.WK, Flugzeug Caudron vor Hangar auf einem Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Caudron G4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

ROYAL AIRCRAFT FACTORY FE2b - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. Rear Stamp details: Imperial WM. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

NIEUPORT 17C - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NIEUPORT 17C - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

VICKERS VIRGINIA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VICKERS VIRGINIA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K678 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bomber Zweimotorig | eBay


Entdecken Sie K678 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bomber Zweimotorig in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1322 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomber KASTA | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1322 Foto WK1 Fliegerei deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Piloten Bomber KASTA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1152 AK WK1 Fliegerei Feldpost Artillerie - Flieger - Abteilung 220 Gelaufen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1152 AK WK1 Fliegerei Feldpost Artillerie - Flieger - Abteilung 220 Gelaufen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 MIXED AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #5139 Auro Pike Bomber biplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #5139 Auro Pike Bomber biplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The Avro Type 529 3694

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1717 Fokker DVII biplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1717 Fokker DVII biplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8403

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " & Aircrew RAF Halton #2 real Photo Postcard | eBay


1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " & Aircrew RAF Halton #2 real Photo Postcard one of a few listed with "Bonzo Dog" related names during the cartoon craze of the early 1920s , postcard By W H Christmas , Camp photographer , Wendover , ( RAF Halton ) corners rubbed , back foxed and darkened ...



www.ebay.com












1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " Flt Lt Rice -RAF Halton -real Photo Postcard | eBay


1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " Flt Lt Rice -RAF Halton -real Photo Postcard one of a few listed with "Bonzo Dog" related names during the cartoon craze of the early 1920s , postcard By W H Christmas , Camp photographer , Wendover , ( RAF Halton ) corner and edge rubbed , back foxed and...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

1920s " Bonzoletts" Avro 504 F/o Vincent -RAF Halton -real Photo Postcard | eBay


1920s " Bonzoletts" Avro 504 F/o Vincent -RAF Halton -real Photo Postcard F 9759 in the background one of a few listed with "Bonzo Dog" related names during the cartoon craze of the early 1920s , postcard By W H Christmas , Camp photographer , Wendover , ( RAF Halton ) corner and edge rubbed ...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " & Aircrew RAF Halton #2 real Photo Postcard | eBay
> 
> 
> 1920s Bristol Fighter " Bonzolian " & Aircrew RAF Halton #2 real Photo Postcard one of a few listed with "Bonzo Dog" related names during the cartoon craze of the early 1920s , postcard By W H Christmas , Camp photographer , Wendover , ( RAF Halton ) corners rubbed , back foxed and darkened ...
> ...



Great photo, although it post-dates WW1. It probably dates from the early/mid 1920s given the silver dope on the airframe and the white "summer" flying suits.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> it post-dates WW1


For me the line is when the year the plane was designed. In this case 1916 i believe.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> For me the line is when the year the plane was designed. In this case 1916 i believe.



It's as good a rationale as any...although the in-service longevity of some WW1 aircraft means the association of design date will inevitably throw up some oddities (like the Avro 504 being in production until 1932).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

WWI: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPHS WITH NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000802 Germany. Albatros C.XII on airstrip. circa 1917 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000802 Germany. Albatros C.XII on airstrip. circa 1917 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000803 Germany. German reconnaissance plane. probably Albatros C.III. circa 191 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000803 Germany. German reconnaissance plane. probably Albatros C.III. circa 191 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000824 Albatros C III 1915 Nowarra | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000824 Albatros C III 1915 Nowarra at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000822 Albatros C I with experimental wing Nowarra | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000822 Albatros C I with experimental wing Nowarra at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000823 Albatros C II OAW Nowarra | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000823 Albatros C II OAW Nowarra at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000825 Albatros C IV 1916 Nowarra | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000825 Albatros C IV 1916 Nowarra at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F000821 Albatros C Xva 1918 Nowarra | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F000821 Albatros C Xva 1918 Nowarra at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

K1488 Foto WK1 englischer Beute - Panzer Tank mit Balkenkreuz Tarnnetz RAR 1918 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1488 Foto WK1 englischer Beute - Panzer Tank mit Balkenkreuz Tarnnetz RAR 1918 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





26-06-18

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

F003145 WWI. German Gotha G. V Heavy Bomber | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F003145 WWI. German Gotha G. V Heavy Bomber at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Gotha G. V

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Feldpostkarte, Wehrmacht, Luftwaffe, Flieger, Original, Fokker, Richthofen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Feldpostkarte, Wehrmacht, Luftwaffe, Flieger, Original, Fokker, Richthofen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Richthofen Fokker DR1


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Nieuport X B. französischer Doppeldecker 1.WK ( W136) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Nieuport X B. französischer Doppeldecker 1.WK ( W136) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nieuport X B


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2021)

AK Flieger/Pilot Leutnant Helmuth Hirth (U605) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger/Pilot Leutnant Helmuth Hirth (U605) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Leutnant Helmuth Hirth


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1717 Fokker DVII biplane | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1717 Fokker DVII biplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Interesting picture, this is one of 142 former German Fokker D VIIs that made their way to the USA after the Armistice, this particular aircraft was fitted with a 200 hp Packard V-12 engine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Richthofen Fokker DR1



This is a peculiar photograph and annoying since the backdrop has been blanked out. If this is Richtofen's machine, or one of them, it is likely to be the one that was on display in the Deutsches Luftfahrtsammlung in Berlin.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> This is a peculiar photograph and annoying since the backdrop has been blanked out. If this is Richtofen's machine, or one of them, it is likely to be the one that was on display in the Deutsches Luftfahrtsammlung in Berlin.


indeed,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

RAF: BRISTOL F2B FIGHTER D-8096 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: BRISTOL F2B FIGHTER D-8096 B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF: BRISTOL F2B FIGHTER D-8096 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: BRISTOL F2B FIGHTER D-8096 B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Nice clean picture of the Shuttleworth Collection's Bristol F2b, probably while it was being kept in airworthy condition by the Bristol Aeroplane Company and operated at the Shuttleworth Collection's airfield at Biggleswade. Note the nose of the Bristol Bulldog behind, which was written off in a crash at Farnborough in 1964, so both these aircraft together would put this picture between 1961 and 1964.

Here's the same aeroplane these days.




Bristol F.2b-2 

And the Bulldog, which underwent a mammoth restoration and is now on display at the RAF Museum. Note the original centre-section as recovered after its crash.




RAFM 167

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2022)

Was it the Bulldog that Douglas Bader was flying when he had the accident?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Was it the Bulldog that Douglas Bader was flying when he had the accident?



Yes, he was flying a Bulldog. Here's a less-than-great pic of the wreckage, with Bader's shoes visible in the right foreground:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2022)

I just can’t give that picture a like. Incredible that he lived. A remarkable man.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 10, 2022)

In Russia the term "Legless Fighter Ace" has a different meaning...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/c/9/d/c9d8734c655f52b86eb1b7cb9c3859790d2904252b82f2e9da09fa6ecfc488a1/9f8a9c52-b52f-4b4f-a749-2257dfb4f865-CVA1158-034.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/8/4/846834/a1e24414-3a2f-46fd-9526-07362376a8c1-A26207.jpg



Bristol F2 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 BRITISH AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 BRITISH AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

WWI French fighter pilot Charles Nungesser "Knight of Death" plane photo history | eBay


SUBJECT: Rare original image of French fighter pilot Charles Nungesser. He stands next to his plane, which has a skull and cross bones inside of a heart. CAPTION : "Charles Nungesser 'Knight of Death' French pilot.".



www.ebay.com





Charles Nungesser "Knight of Death"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/c/9/d/c9d8734c655f52b86eb1b7cb9c3859790d2904252b82f2e9da09fa6ecfc488a1/9f8a9c52-b52f-4b4f-a749-2257dfb4f865-CVA1158-034.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 654508



Morane Saulnier Type L "Parasol".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

Foto Piloten Ausbildung Flieger Erster Weltkrieg Deutschland Studentika | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Piloten Ausbildung Flieger Erster Weltkrieg Deutschland Studentika in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1918 relaying a British Tank's track - original small Press photo 8.5 by 8.5cm | eBay


1918 relaying a British Tank's track - original small Press photo 8.5 by 8.5cm Realistic travels press photo , date stamped 25 Sept 1918 has been spiked bottom left corner Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their condition postage value conditions all U.K. address...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

WW1 a captured German fighter Aircraft on a Trailer & RAF Airmen -photo 9 by 6cm | eBay


WW1 a captured German fighter Aircraft on a Trailer & RAF or RFC Airmen -photo 9 by 6cm number to tail C 4872 this photo has been roughly removed from an album at some some time causing a long tear from the bottom edge, and a small area thinned through to the clear acetate top right corner...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1917 France - German messenger dog leaps a trench -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1917 France - German messenger dog leaps a trench -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm A German messenger dog leaps a trench, possibly near Sedan during a training session, May 1917. Two stormtroopers are just visible in the trench behind and beneath the dog. one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos...



www.ebay.com





Messenger dog jumps over german trench

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1917 Passchendaele -British Stretcher bearers Pilckem - I.W.M photo 22 by 17cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1917 Passchendaele -British Stretcher bearers Pilckem - I.W.M photo 22 by 17cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1917 Passchendaele -British Stretcher bearers Pilckem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1916 Somme - Worcestershire Rgt trench Sentry - Ovillers -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1916 Somme - Worcestershire Rgt trench Sentry - Ovillers -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

WW1 France - Western Front Panorama -Thiepval to Bouzin -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW1 France - Western Front Panorama -Thiepval to Bouzin -I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

WWI: GERMAN ALBATROS C-I160 MERCEDES BIPLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Foto Doppeldecker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Wk1 portrait foto soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk1 portrait foto soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Avion militaire aérodrome c1915 Photo Vintage Argentique | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Avion militaire aérodrome c1915 Photo Vintage Argentique sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Avion militaire aérodrome c1915 Photo Vintage Argentique | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Avion militaire aérodrome c1915 Photo Vintage Argentique sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...



Voisin Type VIII, extra fuel tanks beneath the upper wing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Frankreich alte Reise Reklame zur Besichtigung Schlachtfelder um Verdun | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich alte Reise Reklame zur Besichtigung Schlachtfelder um Verdun in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

DVD Scans WWI German U-boat officers photo album WWI uboot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD Scans WWI German U-boat officers photo album WWI uboot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





u-boot


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1912 GERMAN LZ 10 SCHWABEN ZEPPELIN 419 | eBay


<p>VINTAGE AIRSHIP POSTCARD </p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Vintage Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard of 1912 GERMAN AIRSHIP LZ 10 SCHWABEN ZEPPELIN. See the other Zeppelin, Airship, and Blimp postcards that I have listed in...



www.ebay.com





1912 GERMAN LZ 10 SCHWABEN ZEPPELIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1910 GERMAN LZ 7 DEUTSCHLAND ZEPPELIN 420 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1910 GERMAN LZ 7 DEUTSCHLAND ZEPPELIN 420 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1910 GERMAN LZ 7 DEUTSCHLAND ZEPPELIN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Feldpostkarte 1916 Feldpost 1. Weltkrieg Echtfoto Soldat m. Pferd Soldier Horse | eBay


Entdecken Sie Feldpostkarte 1916 Feldpost 1. Weltkrieg Echtfoto Soldat m. Pferd Soldier Horse in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

B007 Foto/PK Rumpler-Marine-Doppeldecker, Wasserflugzeug, unbeschrieben | eBay


Entdecken Sie B007 Foto/PK Rumpler-Marine-Doppeldecker, Wasserflugzeug, unbeschrieben in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sign: Sieg oder Tot wir backen Brot Hilfsbäckerei














1. Weltkriegsbild „Sieg oder Tot wir backen Brot“ Hilfsbäckerei (internKKB-A) | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1. Weltkriegsbild „Sieg oder Tot wir backen Brot“ Hilfsbäckerei (internKKB-A) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Foto Ausland-Geschwader Graf Spee! Coronel 1.Nov.1914 / Falkland 8.Dez.1914 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ausland-Geschwader Graf Spee! Coronel 1.Nov.1914 / Falkland 8.Dez.1914 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Foto Flugzeug Nieuport X B. französischer Doppeldecker 1.WK ( W136) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Nieuport X B. französischer Doppeldecker 1.WK ( W136) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

LF125














Ak Doppeldecker Auf flandrischen Marineflugplatz WHW 13 x 9,0 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ak Doppeldecker Auf flandrischen Marineflugplatz WHW 13 x 9,0 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

1918 German Light field railway Engine -spring offensive















1918 German Light field railway Engine -spring offensive- I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1918 German Light field railway Engine -spring offensive- I.W.M photo 18 by 13cm A German light field railway train with forage and rations on the move, April 1918.. Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their condition postage value conditions all U.K. address Items...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Zeppelin L15



















Foto, Repro, Zeppelin L 15 mit Crew | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Repro, Zeppelin L 15 mit Crew in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Delcampe - The collectors' marketplace


Delcampe brings together buyers and sellers of collectable items from all over the world. Join the community and discover exceptional items!




www.delcampe.net


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Germany Pioneer Flight Original Photo Rumpler Taube 1913 Airplane 64392 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Germany Pioneer Flight Original Photo Rumpler Taube 1913 Airplane 64392 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Germany 1918 Junkers Dessau-Weimar Passenger Airplane Original Photograph 74271 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Germany 1918 Junkers Dessau-Weimar Passenger Airplane Original Photograph 74271 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

121132 ca 1916 Luftwaffe deutsches Flugzeug german plane avion | eBay


Entdecken Sie 121132 ca 1916 Luftwaffe deutsches Flugzeug german plane avion in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Foto, Wk1, Soldat mit Pickelhaube (N)50414 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk1, Soldat mit Pickelhaube (N)50414 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

AK Deutsches Riesen-Flugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1040 (2927x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Deutsches Riesen-Flugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1040 (2927x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

D1033















AK Deutsches Jagdflugzeug Kampfeinsitzer Sanke 1038 (2923x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Deutsches Jagdflugzeug Kampfeinsitzer Sanke 1038 (2923x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)

Albatros D.V . Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Post war German bomber USA commercial passenger flight.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

ALbatros C1096



















WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Albatros



















WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: COLLECTION OF 4 GERMAN AIRCRAFT PHOTOGRAPHS W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ALbatros C1096
> 
> View attachment 665499
> 
> ...



The correct captions are :
the top left one ... Albatros C.XIII ... that's the prototype made by the OAW factory.
the top right one ... Albatros C.XII ( s/n. C.1096/17 ) .. also made by the OAW factory.
the bottom left one ... Albatros D.V ... 
the bottom right one ... Albatros C.V from 1916 also seems to be made by the OAW factory.

So no D.III here. 

And here the starboard of the Albatros C.XII s/n.1069/17 ...




the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 23, 2022)

Why is it when someone says “albatross“ I think of Monty Python?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)

Because you articulate the "s" too long. Try to pronounce it shorter.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m old. I get shorter every day.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)

Yep ... the Life is brutal ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

repro 1974















2 Vintage Nut Tree Aviation Poster’s WW1 1969 Albatros & Snow Birds 1974 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Vintage Nut Tree Aviation Poster’s WW1 1969 Albatros & Snow Birds 1974 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

AK Deutsches Riesenflugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1039 (2919x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Deutsches Riesenflugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1039 (2919x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












AK Deutsches Riesen-Flugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1040 (2927x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Deutsches Riesen-Flugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1040 (2927x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

Tony Fokker, General Lundendorf, Fokker Triplanes, Richthofen






























Red barron, tony fokker, general lundendorf, fokker triplanes, richthofen's | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Red barron, tony fokker, general lundendorf, fokker triplanes, richthofen's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

Richthofen














Red Barron Manfred Von Richthofen & his squadron Jasta 11. Rare original | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Red Barron Manfred Von Richthofen & his squadron Jasta 11. Rare original at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AK Deutsches Riesenflugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1039 (2919x) | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie AK Deutsches Riesenflugzeug (Englandflieger) Sanke 1039 (2919x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Hm, interesting, these are Gotha G bombers, not R bombers. The Riesenfluzeug had to meet certain criteria and were distinct from G bombers by their size and other criteria, one of which was that engines and stuff had to be able to be accessed in flight, with a degree of mobility offered to the crews. R aircraft also were operated by special R units, although the designation did not become official until 1915 and the first R aircraft had G designations. The IdFlieg produced the defining document, the BLVR, that catered for the needs of the R aircraft in 1917, that differentiated them from the conventional G bombers. The opening sentence (translated into English) states; 

"The R plane is distinguished from G-Type and smaller aircraft by its ability to fly for several hours with very large loads. Correspondingly, it is equipped with powerful engines, means for self defence, navigation instruments and communication devices. The R plane must be capable of performing short flights with a great load of bombs or very long-range flights without bombs, in which case it should utilize its total lifting capacity to carry extra fuel. Provisions must be made to replace the bombs with fuel tanks on such occasions. From a military standpoint the ability of the crew to change places quickly is of great value."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

WWII: GERMAN AIR FORCE W/ NAMES ON REVERSE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GERMAN AIR FORCE W/ NAMES ON REVERSE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

WWII: UNKNOWN GERMAN REGIMENT W/ NAMES ON REVERSE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: UNKNOWN GERMAN REGIMENT W/ NAMES ON REVERSE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Albatros D.V mit Pilot Karl Meierdirks Jasta 12 (KIA 1918)















Archiv Foto Flugzeug Albatros D.V mit Pilot Karl Meierdirks Jasta 12 (KIA 1918) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Archiv Foto Flugzeug Albatros D.V mit Pilot Karl Meierdirks Jasta 12 (KIA 1918) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Euler Dreidecker am Flugplatz OBERURSEL Taunus Hessen














Archiv Foto Flugzeug Euler Dreidecker am Flugplatz OBERURSEL Taunus Hessen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Archiv Foto Flugzeug Euler Dreidecker am Flugplatz OBERURSEL Taunus Hessen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Pfalz D.IIIa mit Kennung 1284/18














Archiv Foto Flugzeug Pfalz D.IIIa mit Kennung "1284/18" am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Archiv Foto Flugzeug Pfalz D.IIIa mit Kennung "1284/18" am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

SSW D.IIc 7551/17 am Flugplatz Siemens-Schuckert














Archiv Foto Flugzeug SSW D.IIc 7551/17 am Flugplatz Siemens-Schuckert | eBay


Entdecken Sie Archiv Foto Flugzeug SSW D.IIc 7551/17 am Flugplatz Siemens-Schuckert in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Sopwith TF.2 Salamander















SOPWITH SALAMANDER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

L-R

Poschinger
Roth Fritz
Schleich
Gossner


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Soldaten vom Regiment 104 M.G. Trupp 104 mit S.M.G












Foto, Wk1, Soldaten vom Regiment 104 mit Pickelhaube (N)50490 | eBay
Foto, M.G. Trupp 104 mit S.M.G. (N)50490 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Foto, S.M.G. Trupp in Zeithain (G)50490 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, S.M.G. Trupp in Zeithain (G)50490 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

1917 Chambley 














Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug mit MG Doppeldecker in Frankreich 1917 Chambley | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug mit MG Doppeldecker in Frankreich 1917 Chambley in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Brittish cavalry 1914














Foto des Ersten Weltkriegs in Frankreich: Postkarte der britischen... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto des Ersten Weltkriegs in Frankreich: Postkarte der britischen... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## c1951 (Jul 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Richthofen
> 
> View attachment 671894
> 
> ...


The Australian War Memorial has this image and a great selection of Richthofen images


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHE FLUGZEUGSTAFFEL | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHE FLUGZEUGSTAFFEL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

2000m high Canbrai 10-03-1918















TOP Photo grosse Grösse Fliegerei 1918 Nordfrankreich CAMBRAI gestochen scharf ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie TOP Photo grosse Grösse Fliegerei 1918 Nordfrankreich CAMBRAI gestochen scharf ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHES BEOBACHTUNGSFLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHES BEOBACHTUNGSFLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHES BEOBACHTUNGSFLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW1 DEUTSCHES BEOBACHTUNGSFLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Falling star emblem















Orig Foto WK 1 Deutscher Soldat posiert im Flugzeug mit toller Kennung ??? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto WK 1 Deutscher Soldat posiert im Flugzeug mit toller Kennung ??? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

1. Weltkrieg Soldaten Soldiers War I. Belgische & Französische Gefangene Guerre | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1. Weltkrieg Soldaten Soldiers War I. Belgische & Französische Gefangene Guerre in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Orig Foto XL WK 1 Deutsche Soldaten posieren am Flugzeug nach Bruchlandung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto XL WK 1 Deutsche Soldaten posieren am Flugzeug nach Bruchlandung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)

IMHO, that's an Albatros B.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Prinzregent Luitpold von Bayern an der Front 














Altes Foto seine Hoheit Prinzregent Luitpold von Bayern an der Front / 1. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto seine Hoheit Prinzregent Luitpold von Bayern an der Front / 1. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Feldpost 29-12-1916 Friday 203. Infanterie Division



















Altes Gruppen Foto / FELDPOST Soldaten / Lederjacke / 203. Infanterie Division | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Gruppen Foto / FELDPOST Soldaten / Lederjacke / 203. Infanterie Division in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

England bomber












ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200917 | eBay
ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200916 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Albatros















ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200926 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200926 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

England bomber














ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200925 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200925 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Eisenmenger and Gund shot down 4 from 6 single seaters attacking.














ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200924 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200924 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Gothear Waggonfabrik















ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200923 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200923 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Albatros D.2004















ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200922 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200922 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

AEG














ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200920 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200920 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Fokker dr1














ww1 Postkarte, PK, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200905 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, PK, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200905 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Strasser , Albatros















ww1 Postkarte, PK, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200909 | eBay


Entdecken Sie ww1 Postkarte, PK, Feldpostkarte original Nr K8-2200909 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2022)

Those were some brave pilots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)

A nice collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

1915















Sowetsk,Tilsit,Laugszargen, gefangener Russen gekommen Wasser,Feldpost, 1915 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sowetsk,Tilsit,Laugszargen, gefangener Russen gekommen Wasser,Feldpost, 1915 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Tank














Pressefoto unbekannter Panzer Frankreich, France, Somme? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Pressefoto unbekannter Panzer Frankreich, France, Somme? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Westland N.1B Nr 16














WESTLAND N1B - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Fokker dr1















Foto, OFw Liebscher am Flugzeug vom Wk1, KG 100 (G)50580 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher am Flugzeug vom Wk1, KG 100 (G)50580 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fokker dr1
> 
> 
> View attachment 688449
> ...



There are a few things that are just not "right" about that image. For starters, the pilot appears to be wearing a parachute which were not much used during WW1. Secondly, the cars in the background look more 1930s than 1910s. Thirdly, is that the large fin of a much more modern aircraft visible to the left of the cowling? 

Overall, I think there's been substantial doctoring to make this "look" like a WW1 image but I think it's much more modern.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)

I agree. The pic must have been taken after the WW1. Possible somewhere in pre-war Germany. The seller offers other images with the guy in. It looks like OFw Liebscher served with the KG 100 during the WW2.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

The blurred out swastika left of the picture. But its a dr1. I think it is one that was rolled out of a museum as is still usual to do. Good catch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)

Ditto.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Original großes Foto kaiserliche Fliegertruppe Flugzeug / 22 x13,3 cm / 1.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original großes Foto kaiserliche Fliegertruppe Flugzeug / 22 x13,3 cm / 1.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Maubeuge














(X976) Foto - Festung Maubeuge - der zerschossene Panzerturm | eBay


Entdecken Sie (X976) Foto - Festung Maubeuge - der zerschossene Panzerturm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Trenches



















Im Schützengraben 1915 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Im Schützengraben 1915 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Foto WK I + II Flugzeug mit Propeller Luftwaffe Feldflugplatz F1.62 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK I + II Flugzeug mit Propeller Luftwaffe Feldflugplatz F1.62 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1915



"Help yourselves, guys, the medic's drinking it, so it must be safe..."


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Overall, I think there's been substantial doctoring to make this "look" like a WW1 image but I think it's much more modern.



According to wikipedia, yup, not the most reliable, but its source material is, Paul Leaman's book on Dr Is:

"Three triplanes are known to have survived the Armistice. Serial 528/17 was retained as a testbed by the _Deutschen Versuchsanstalt für Luftfahrt_ (German Aviation Research Institute) at Adlershof. After being used in the filming of two movies, 528/17 is believed to have crashed sometime in the late 1930s.[37]​ Serial 152/17, in which Manfred von Richthofen obtained three victories, was displayed at the _Zeughaus_ museum in Berlin.[37]​ This aircraft was destroyed in an Allied bombing raid during World War II.

In 1932, Fokker assembled a Dr.I from existing components. It was displayed in the _Deutsche Luftfahrt-Sammlung_ in Berlin. In 1943, the aircraft was destroyed in an Allied bombing raid. Today, only a few original Dr.I artifacts survive in museums."

It's possibly one of these aircraft? The marking on the side doesn't resemble anything Richthofen put on his aircraft. The Sammlung Dr I was painted as Richthofen's 425/17, his all-red aircraft he was shot down in and as was typical of aircraft displayed in the big museum it had an inscription on the side of it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Albatross J766














Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Albatross, J.766 (G)50586 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Albatross, J.766 (G)50586 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Albatross Pfalz D.III 8300 (Wurger)














Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Albatross (G)50586 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Albatross (G)50586 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

?















Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Doppeldecker (G)50586 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Doppeldecker (G)50586 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Gotha G.V














Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Kampfflugzeug (G)50586 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK1, Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) Kampfflugzeug (G)50586 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Albatross 8300
> 
> View attachment 689707
> 
> ...



Not the Albatros but the Pfalz D.III.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 689708
> 
> ...




IMHO the Rumpler C.IV.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Floatplane Hansa-Brandenburg W.33














Foto, Kampfeinsitzer vor dem Start, Seeflugstation Wilhelmshaven (G)50590 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Kampfeinsitzer vor dem Start, Seeflugstation Wilhelmshaven (G)50590 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

KO'd British Panzer Tank; CLÉRY, France 1918



















Port. Photo: RARE! German View KO'd British Panzer Tank; CLÉRY, France 1918!!! | eBay


Photo: RARE! German View KO'd British Panzer Tank; CLÉRY, France 1918! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Dr Huth eindecker Gotha June 1916




















AK Flugzeug, Der neue Fokker-Eindecker, (ganz aus Metall) W. Sanke (7769x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flugzeug, Der neue Fokker-Eindecker, (ganz aus Metall) W. Sanke (7769x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

F3495 Bristol f.2c / Badger














R.A.F: BRISTOL F.2C / BADGER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL F.2C / BADGER. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

German tank Dora 1915




















Foto-AK: Panzer 1915, 14 x 9 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-AK: Panzer 1915, 14 x 9 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)

Certainly, that's a British Mk.IV Female tank captured by Germans. And that's not the year 1915 because the Mk.IV tanks were introduced in October 1917. Germans captured many Mk.IV tanks after the Battle of Cambrai in late 1917 and repaired a number of the tanks for servicing under the German flag. It looks like it is one of them. The digit in circle in front of the German Cross at the side is "4" what may indicate the next number. Secondly, the tank seems to be weraing the camo that consisted of the Ocker (ochre), Feldgrau (green) and Braun (brown) colours. That also indicates the 1917 or even later because the set of paints was introduced just in 1917.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 14, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Certainly, that's a British Mk.IV Female tank captured by Germans. And that's not the year 1915 because the Mk.IV tanks were introduced in October 1917.



Beat me to it. The British first introduced tanks in September 1916 during the Battle of Flers Courcelette in the Somme region, so it can't have been 1915.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)

Agreed. However the 15 tanks used at the Flers-Courcelette on 15th September 1916 were the Mk I but not the Mk.IV. Anyway both types were used later than the 1915.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 16, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Agreed. However the 15 tanks used at the Flers-Courcelette on 15th September 1916 were the Mk I but not the Mk.IV. Anyway both types were used later than the 1915.



Which was the point, to emphasise that the first use of tanks _of any mark _was in September 1916, so the date couldn't have been 1915.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)

I see. 

I should have started my post with "Agreed. What is more, ... " than with "Agreed. However ...". I get older ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Nieuport 17 N-17 WWI Biplane Aircraft technical drawing plans DVD archive | eBay


Nieuport 17 WW1 biplane plans DVD. Engineering plans covering the Nieuport 17. Small computer disc set of plans for this famous French biplane aircraft of World War I ,contains original era & (sub commissioned).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Leutnant Göring















Leutnant Göring, Sanke 535 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Leutnant Göring, Sanke 535 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Fokker D7












Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker, 02 (N)50636 | eBay
Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker, 01 (N)50636 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

N6358 Sopwith Camel 6 Naval Squadron James Henry Forman , he was shot down and captured on the morning of 4 September 1918. On that day, Forman's flight of twelve Camels engaged Bruno Loerzer, Albert Lux, Fritz Classen, Erich Buder, Otto Fruhner and other members of JG III. Only four Camels made it back to the aerodrome. It was the largest single loss of the war by a Camel squadron. World War I Aircraft Serial Numbers














Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein englisches Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker (N)50636 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein englisches Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker (N)50636 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker (N)50636 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug, Doppeldecker (N)50636 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

A7181 Bristol F.2b 22 Squadron named New Foundland 2Lt RS Gilbert Lt R I V Hill captured beute World War I Aircraft Serial Numbers
Took off 8.25am victory claimed at 10.15am by Lnt H Viebig of Jasta 57 aken pow on 11-10-1917 near Bovekerke, Cox & Co's listings has them both repatriated in January 1919.. Lt RIV HILL/ 2Lt RS GILBERT














Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug der Engländer in Frankreich (N)50636 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk1, Blick auf ein Kampfflugzeug der Engländer in Frankreich (N)50636 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Emergency landing captured beute september 1918


















Foto AK Soldaten Franz. Flugzeug 1918 Notl. Gefangenn.Flieger 1.WK Basler Grenze | eBay
Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Beute Flugzeug der Franzosen X11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

N1324 Nieuport 11 Escadrille N35 World War I Aircraft Serial Numbers
The ultimate endorsement. After managing to bring down Nieuport 11 N1324 intact on 1 July 1916, Oblt Kurt Student had a synchronized LMG 08 machine gun installed and the French markings overpainted in a light colour with a crossed swords fuselage motif. He then used the Nieuport to supplement his Fokker E IV at Leffincourt. Nieuport fighters over Verdun II

Jasta 17

















Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Feldflugplatz in Frankreich Beute Flugzeug X11 | eBay
Foto WK1 Jatsa 17 Beute Flugzeug der Franzosen Doppeldecker X9 | eBay
Foto WK1 Jasta 17 MG Französisches Beute Flugzeug Doppeldecker X9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Flieger Leutnant Fleischer Jasta 17



















Foto von 1918 ... Flieger Leutnant Fleischer (Jasta 17) am Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto von 1918 ... Flieger Leutnant Fleischer (Jasta 17) am Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Pilot Willy Spitzfaden Königsberg Flugplatz Deron Konigsberg 1916















Foto 1WK Flugzeug Pilot Willy Spitzfaden Königsberg Flugplatz Deron Doppeldecker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1WK Flugzeug Pilot Willy Spitzfaden Königsberg Flugplatz Deron Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Fokker E1 Jasta 17














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Pilot Flugzeug Startklar Feldflugplatz X9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Pilot Flugzeug Startklar Feldflugplatz X9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 in Bereitschaft














Foto WK1 Jatsa 17 MG Flugzeug Doppeldecker in Bereitschaft Feldflugplatz X9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jatsa 17 MG Flugzeug Doppeldecker in Bereitschaft Feldflugplatz X9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ansichtskarte 1918 Jagdflugzeug Pfalz Eindecker Mercedes Standmotor














AK Ansichtskarte 1918 Jagdflugzeug Pfalz Eindecker Mercedes Standmotor, W. Sanke | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Ansichtskarte 1918 Jagdflugzeug Pfalz Eindecker Mercedes Standmotor, W. Sanke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Fokker E1 Jasta 17














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Flugzeuge Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz X9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Flugzeuge Doppeldecker Feldflugplatz X9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 Pause Bereitschaft der Piloten











flugzeug online kaufen | eBay


Tolle Angebote bei eBay für flugzeug. Sicher einkaufen.



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 MG Schütze tailgunner














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 MG Schütze im Cockpit des Flugzeug Doppeldecker X9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 MG Schütze im Cockpit des Flugzeug Doppeldecker X9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Halberstadt ? Fokker ? Doppeldecker Technik Sanke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Halberstadt ? Fokker ? Doppeldecker Technik Sanke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 France














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Maschine Startklar X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Maschine Startklar X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Maschine wir angeworfen France 














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Maschine wir angeworfen X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Maschine wir angeworfen X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug















Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug















Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Pilot & MG Schütze vor Abflug X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Motor Reparatur Mechaniker














Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Motor Reparatur Mechaniker X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Frankeich Flugzeug Motor Reparatur Mechaniker X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Junkers Cl1 production line














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Flugzeughalle - WERKSTATT - Flugzeug-Herstellung - SELTEN `23 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Flugzeughalle - WERKSTATT - Flugzeug-Herstellung - SELTEN `23 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Floatplane















Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Wasserflugzeug Schwimmer Technik Sanke Fokker ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Wasserflugzeug Schwimmer Technik Sanke Fokker ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Albatross B II Aufklärungsflugzeug Aufklärer














Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Albatross B II Aufklärungsflugzeug Aufklärer Sanke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Albatross B II Aufklärungsflugzeug Aufklärer Sanke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Albatross B II Aufklärungsflugzeug Aufklärer Sanke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Albatross B II Aufklärungsflugzeug Aufklärer Sanke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Halberstadt GWD Wasserflugzeug Kennung 74B














Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Halberstadt GWD Wasserflugzeug Kennung 74 B Schwimm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1wk FLUGZEUG Zweidecker Halberstadt GWD Wasserflugzeug Kennung 74 B Schwimm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

German Plane Crash PHOTO World War I Shot Down By US Machine Gun France 1918 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for German Plane Crash PHOTO World War I Shot Down By US Machine Gun France 1918 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

1917 RFC Sopwith 5F.1 Dolphin C3786 23 Squadron Harold Albert White World War I Aircraft Serial Numbers















1917 RFC Sopwith 5F.1 Dolphin C3786 Original Aeroplane Photo Supply #316 | eBay


Historical photograph. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission. They can range from atrocious to superb and everywhere in between. We consider these 1st Generation Original Photos.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

1918 RFC Airco DH.9 D5656














1918 RFC Airco DH.9 D5656 Original Aeroplane Photo Supply #715 | eBay


This aircraft was built in 1918 and was a gift to the RFC by the Royal Marines Plymouth. She crashed on landing near Beauvais, France and written off as beyond economical repair on July 13, 1918. Historical photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

WW1 French Flying Corps Farman F.50














Rare WW1 French Flying Corps Farman F.50 Bi-plane Bomber & Aircrew Photograph | eBay


A rare and original First World War French Flying Corps, large photograph of an early Farman F50 bi-plane bomber and aircrew. Signed and dated to corner, 1919. The photograph of the Farman F50, which entered service in 1918, shows the bomb release mechanism. Two pilots rest against the fuselage...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

AUSTIN GREYHOUND H4317






























FOUR PHOTOS ON CARD - WORLD WAR ONE AEROPLANE - AUSTIN GREYHOUND - H4317 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FOUR PHOTOS ON CARD - WORLD WAR ONE AEROPLANE - AUSTIN GREYHOUND - H4317 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

1915 RUSSIAN AVIATION Morane-Saulnier MS171 














1915 RUSSIAN AVIATION Русская АВИАЦИЯ Airplane Morane-Saulnier MS171 REAL PHOTO | eBay


Флота или Белой авиации на крыле и маркировкой MS171 на хвосте на полевом аэродроме. Airplane with the Identification Mark (Emblem) of the Russian Imperial Air Force or White Air Force. Russian Imperial Aviation.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

1917 WWI ROYAL FLYING CORPS - MACHINE GUN SCHOOL photo Dept. gunner in plane














1917 WWI ROYAL FLYING CORPS - MACHINE GUN SCHOOL photo Dept. gunner in plane | eBay


1917 WWI ROYAL FLYING CORPS - MACHINE GUN SCHOOL photo Dept. gunner in planeThis item came from an original collection of photos from the RFC Machine Gun School. Size 8" x 6" DYMCHURCH, also known as Hythe or Pelmarsh. The RFC Machine Gun School move here from Dover on November 27 1915. They...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

RUSSIA VOLOGDA INSTALLATION OF THE ENGINE ON THE PLANE 














RUSSIA VOLOGDA INSTALLATION OF THE ENGINE ON THE PLANE VINTAGE PHOTO 2271 | eBay


SIZE PHOTO 17X12 CM.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

AUSTRALIAN MILITARY ROSS SMITH & HIS BRISTOL PLANE 1917














OLD POSTCARD SIZE PHOTO AUSTRALIAN MILITARY ROSS SMITH & HIS BRISTOL PLANE 1917 | eBay


A great collectors piece.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jasta 11 The Red Baron's Albratros D.III is second from the front.














New 8x10 World War I Photo: Airplanes of Jagdstaffel or Jasta 11, Flying Circus | eBay


Title - Royal Prussian Jagdstaffel or Jasta 11. The Red Baron's Albratros D.III is second from the front. World War I. The Civil War. World War II. One of the ways we achieve this is with giclee, a high resolution, high-fidelity process using a performance-specialized large format printer.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

nuuumannn
Bristol?














WORLD WAR l ~ BRITISH ROYAL AIR BRISTOL AIRPLANES ~ (4 PHOTOS) c. - 1916 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR l ~ BRITISH ROYAL AIR BRISTOL AIRPLANES ~ (4 PHOTOS) c. - 1916 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 695313
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some unit Nr6 6 september 1918














RPPC For Captured WWI German Plane 1918 | eBay


English translation enemy aircraft captured in the region of De Hoiville ?. Mar 16 1917. This allows you to view them carefully to judge the condition for yourself. Most creases, tears, edge/corner wear, etc. should be noticeable in the scans.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

?? Imperial Russian Air Force















Russian WWI Air Force Airplane Real Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Russian WWI Air Force Airplane Real Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Gakkel VII Imperial Russian Air Force
















Russian WWI Air Force Airplane "Gakkel VII" Real Photo | eBay


From the Large Photo Archive of Imperial Russian Air Force Pilot . Actual pictures.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Imperial Russian Air Force














Russian WWI Air Force Airplane Real Photo | eBay


From the Large Photo Archive of Imperial Russian Air Force Pilot . Actual pictures.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Imperial Russian Air Force















Russian WWI Air Force Base Pilot near the Airplane Real Photo Pilot Alelyukhin | eBay


From the Large Photo Archive of Imperial Russian Air Force Pilot . Actual pictures.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Russian Civil War Red Air Force Airplane Wayward Real Photo 1920 Perm Signed















Russian Civil War Red Air Force Airplane Wayward Real Photo 1920 Perm Signed | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Russian Civil War Red Air Force Airplane Wayward Real Photo 1920 Perm Signed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger mit Hund Albatros DIII














Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger mit Hund Albatros DIII Balkenkreuz Flugzeug 1.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger mit Hund Albatros DIII Balkenkreuz Flugzeug 1.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hans "Putz "Vurnberg ? Fokker Dr1 4 june 1918



















Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger 1918 Jasta Fokker Dr.I Nürnberg Flugzeug EK 1.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger 1918 Jasta Fokker Dr.I Nürnberg Flugzeug EK 1.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger Jasta Staffelabzeichen

edit Beute captured Nieuport 17














Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger Jasta Staffelabzeichen Flugzeug Plane EK 1.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Dt. Jagdflieger Jasta Staffelabzeichen Flugzeug Plane EK 1.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aufklärungsflugzeug Roland C.II Walfisch - Original Foto 1. Weltkrieg | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586537


Roland C.II Walfisch 














Foto Flugzeug Roland Walfisch Feld Flugplatz Kennung 1. Wk Airplane Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Roland Walfisch Feld Flugplatz Kennung 1. Wk Airplane Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ?? Imperial Russian Air Force
> 
> View attachment 695336
> 
> ...



It is a training plane Porokhovshchikov IV ( Пороховщиков IV ) also marked as P-IV ( П-IV )

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> @nuuumannn Bristol?
> 
> View attachment 695333
> 
> ...



That's the Bristol 21A Scout F1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Russian Civil War Red Air Force Airplane Wayward Real Photo 1920 Perm Signed
> 
> View attachment 695345
> 
> ...



IMHO that's the Sopwith 1½ Strutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Eduard Ritter von Schleich Airplane Albatros DV Eduard Ritter von Schleich - Wikipedia














WWI German Pilot Ace Press Photo Eduard Ritter von Schleich Airplane Albatros DV | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWI German Pilot Ace Press Photo Eduard Ritter von Schleich Airplane Albatros DV at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Eduard Ritter von Schleich Airplane Albatros DV Eduard Ritter von Schleich - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 695403
> 
> ...


Notice the scope btw.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

1918 Mandred von Richthofen














1918 Kampfflieger Der Rote Baron Mandred von Richthofen vor seinem 3 Decker Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1918 Kampfflieger Der Rote Baron Mandred von Richthofen vor seinem 3 Decker Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Jagdflieger Jasta Staffelabzeichen
> 
> View attachment 695349
> 
> ...


Beute captured Nieuport 17 postcard dated 03-11-1916



















Orig Foto Karte 1WK Französisches BEUTE Flugzeug Nieuport 17 Staffelabzeichen Nr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto Karte 1WK Französisches BEUTE Flugzeug Nieuport 17 Staffelabzeichen Nr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Repro Roland D.II 














Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Flugzeug Roland D.II Pilot ASS JASTA | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Flugzeug Roland D.II Pilot ASS JASTA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Leutnant Schneider Jasta 5 Siemens-Schuckert D.IA














Archiv Foto Flugzeug SSW D.IA Leutnant Schneider Jasta 5 Siemens-Schuckert D.IA | eBay


Entdecken Sie Archiv Foto Flugzeug SSW D.IA Leutnant Schneider Jasta 5 Siemens-Schuckert D.IA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

N1324 Nieuport 11 Escadrille N35 Captured beute Jasta 17 















Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Feldflugplatz in Frankreich Beute Flugzeug X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK1 Jasta 17 Feldflugplatz in Frankreich Beute Flugzeug X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jasta 17 Frankreich France Luftaufnahme Hangar Quartier 














Foto WK I Jasta 17 Frankreich France Luftaufnahme Hangar Quartier Soldaten L1.35 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK I Jasta 17 Frankreich France Luftaufnahme Hangar Quartier Soldaten L1.35 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Max Immelmann














Foto AK Max Immelmann abgeschossenes Flugzeug Jasta Pour le Mérite Jagdflieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto AK Max Immelmann abgeschossenes Flugzeug Jasta Pour le Mérite Jagdflieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Erich Loewenhardt Jasta 10

According to "Knights of the Black Cross", the day Lowenhardt was killed was 10th August 1918. His "yellow Fokker DVII so close to him he (Wenz)could almost touch it." The aircraft then collided.. Wenz parachuted to safety, Lowenhart's parachute failed. Lowenhart's tally at that time is recorded in the book as 54 














Fliegertruppe Erich Loewenhardt Jasta 10 Tod Chaulnes Ehrenwache Fliegerzelt ´18 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fliegertruppe Erich Loewenhardt Jasta 10 Tod Chaulnes Ehrenwache Fliegerzelt ´18 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jasta 4 Richthofen Pilot Ernst Udet Kameraden Luftwaffe Verlobung Zink Roth 1918














Jasta 4 Richthofen Pilot Ernst Udet Kameraden Luftwaffe Verlobung Zink Roth 1918 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jasta 4 Richthofen Pilot Ernst Udet Kameraden Luftwaffe Verlobung Zink Roth 1918 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jasta 11 Piloten Richthofen Lothar Festner Wolff Schäfer

Notice lamp in Richthofens room














Luftwaffe Richthofen Jasta 11 Piloten Lothar Festner Wolff Schäfer Flugplatz ´17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Richthofen Jasta 11 Piloten Lothar Festner Wolff Schäfer Flugplatz ´17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Beute captured SPAD VII abgeschossen von Jasta 36 am 6.4.1917

The SPAD from SPA 31 was downed by none other than Heinrich Bongartz of Jasta 36. Topgun 1916 - 1918 Famars - Page 2














122420 Beute SPAD VII abgeschossen von Jasta 36 am 6.4.1917 Flugzeug plane avion | eBay


Entdecken Sie 122420 Beute SPAD VII abgeschossen von Jasta 36 am 6.4.1917 Flugzeug plane avion in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jasta 11 Richthofen






1. Leutnant Carl-August von Schoenebeck (*19. Jan. 1898 Bernstadt, Schlesien - †4. Sept. 1989 München).
2. Leutnant Alfred Niederhoff (*02. Jan. 1895 Dortmund - †28. Juli 1917 Becelaere).
3. Busch (?-?).
4. Leutnant Wilhelm- Gisbert Groos (*10. August 1894 - †1997).
5. Leutnant Otto Brauneck (*27. Februar 1896 Sulzbach/Saar – †26. Juli 1917 in Flandern).
6. Leutnant Eberhard Stapenhorst (*16. Juni 1895 Friedrichsthal - † 29.11.1944 Dortmund).
7. Leutnant Constantin Krefft (*18. Januar 1892 Ölde/Westfalen - †?).8. Carlos Otto Meyer-Baldó, auch Karl Meyer (*21. April 1895 Maracaibo/Venezuela - †27. Nov. 1933 Maracay, Venezuela).
9. Leutnant Lothar-Siegfried von Richthofen (* 27. September 1894 Breslau - † 4. Juli 1922 in Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel).
10. Oberleutnant Kurt Wolff (* 6. Februar 1895 Greifswald - †15. September 1917 bei Wervik).
11. Oberleutnant Wilhelm Reinhard (*12. März 1891 Düsseldorf - †03. Juli 1918 Berlin-Adlershof).
12. Leutnant Joachim-Adolf Wolff (*24. September 1895 Mühlhausen/Thüringen - †16. Mai 1918 Cappy).
13. Leutnant Franz Wenzel Müller (*02. März 1896 Antwerpen - †27. Oktober 1917 Kortrijk).
14. Leutnant Friedrich-Franz Graf Hohenau (*07. Juli 1896 Dresden - †26. Juli 1918 Champagne).
15. Rittmeister Manfred Freiherr von Richthofen Mitte (2. Mai 1892 Breslau - †21. April 1918 bei Vaux-sur-Somme).
16. Leutnant Wilhelm Bockelmann (?-?).
17. Karl Bodenschatz (*10. Dezember 1890 Rehau - †25. August 1979 Erlangen).
18. Oberleutnant Kurt Guido Scheffer (*1891 - †1961 USA).









Arnold Busch Schautafel Jasta 11 Richthofen Piloten Kaiserl. Fliegertruppe 1917 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Arnold Busch Schautafel Jasta 11 Richthofen Piloten Kaiserl. Fliegertruppe 1917 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Ni1763 Nieuport 11 Squadriglia 75a Italy, 1916. Nieuport-Macchi built about 650 Bébés.







colour profile Macchi-Nieuport Type 11






[Profile of a flying Nieuport 17 (airplane)] (The J. Paul Getty Museum Collection)


Explore the collection of the J. Paul Getty Museum at the Getty Center and the Getty Villa.




www.getty.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Caproni Ca.3











[Men grouped in front of a Caproni Ca. 3 airplane] (The J. Paul Getty Museum Collection)


Explore the collection of the J. Paul Getty Museum at the Getty Center and the Getty Villa.




www.getty.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Caudron G3











[Airplane in a field] (The J. Paul Getty Museum Collection)


Explore the collection of the J. Paul Getty Museum at the Getty Center and the Getty Villa.




www.getty.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Caproni Ca.3
> 
> View attachment 695574
> 
> ...



They look like going to sent the Christmas gifts ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Captured German Submarines British Photograph Postcard

I think Harwich, Essex in November 1918.














WW1 Captured German Submarines British Photograph Postcard ￼ | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW1 Captured German Submarines British Photograph Postcard ￼ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

German tank. i think A7V Sturmpanzerwagen tank known as Mephisto.















1919 WW1 German Equipment Captured by The Americans Post Card Tank-Artillery | eBay


1919 WW1 German Equipment Captured by The Americans Post Card Tank-Artillery.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Captured beute Zeppelin L49 ca.1916

















World War 1 Original Photo Captured German Zepplin In France | eBay
Side view of captured Zeppelin L 49, World War I, approximately 1916


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured German Submarines British Photograph Postcard
> 
> I think Harwich, Essex in November 1918.
> 
> ...




IMHO the foreground U-boat is of the UB III type. If I can read correctly it's the UB-77. The mid one looks like the U-81 class and the appearance of the background one indicates the U-boat type U-93.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Flieger Pilot Leutnant Max Müller Pour le Mérite














AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Max Müller Pour le Mérite Sanke 444 (1046x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flieger Pilot Leutnant Max Müller Pour le Mérite Sanke 444 (1046x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Fokker E1















S367 Foto WW1 WK1 Flugzeug Jasta Richthofen Portrait Pilot Fokker St. Quentin !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S367 Foto WW1 WK1 Flugzeug Jasta Richthofen Portrait Pilot Fokker St. Quentin !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

1916 vor Verdun Jasta Jagdpiloten Oswald Boelcke u. Ernst v. Althaus Fokker E1



















Top Foto 1916 vor Verdun Jasta Jagdpiloten Oswald Boelcke u. Ernst v. Althaus | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Foto 1916 vor Verdun Jasta Jagdpiloten Oswald Boelcke u. Ernst v. Althaus in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jasta Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Kennung C.1310/16. u Heckgeschütz






https://www.ebay.de/itm/31424490195...6S5Lh6owBOcMwPGG7Zmv2tmw==|tkp:Bk9SR8qf872WYQ


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

C1613 Sopwith Camel 46 Squadron Lt W J Shorter World War I Aircraft Serial Numbers














Foto 1.WK Jasta Flugzeug SPAD S-1615 Englischer Doppeldecker m. Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1.WK Jasta Flugzeug SPAD S-1615 Englischer Doppeldecker m. Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Jasta Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Kennung C.1310/16. u Heckgeschütz
> 
> View attachment 696104
> 
> ...



Albatros C.VII

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Factory name and abbreviation

AEG Allgemeine.Elektrizitäts-Gesellschaft, Henningsdorf bei Berlin
Ago. Ago Flugzeugwerke GmbH, Johannisthai bei Berlin
Alb. Albatros Werke GmbH, Johannisthai und Friedrichshagen bei Berlin
Av. Automobil und Aviatik AG, Leipzig-Heiterblick
Bay. Bayerische Flugzeugwerke.AG, München
Bayru. Bayerische Rumpier GmbH, Augsburg
Daim. Daimler Motoren Gesellschaft, Werk Sindelfingen
D.F.W. Deutsche Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Lindenthal bei Leipzig
Do. Zeppelin Werke Lindau GmbH, Seemoos
Eul. Euler-Werke, Frankfurt/Main-Niederrad
Fdh. Flugzeugbau Friedrichshafen, Friedrichshafen und Warnemünde
Fok. Fokker Flugzeugwerke GmbH, Schwerin-Görries
Germ. Germania Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Leipzig-Mockau
Go. Gothaer Waggonfabrik AG, Gotha
Halb. Halberstädter Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Halberstadt
Han. Hawa Hannoversche Waggonfabrk AG, Hannover-Linden
Hansa. Hanseatische Flugzeug-Werke Karl Caspar AG. Hamburg-Fulsbüttel
Junk. Junkers & Co / Junkers-Fokker-Werke AG, Dessau
Kon. Kondor Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Essen
Li. Linke-Hofmann Werke AG, Breslau
L.V.G. Luft-Verkehrs-Gesellschaft mbH, Johannisthai bei Berlin
Mark. Märkische Flugzeug-Werke, Golm in der Mark
Nfw. National-Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Johannisthai bei Berlin
Mer. Merkur Flugzeugbau GmbH, Berlin
O.A.W. Ostdeutsche Albatros Werke GmbH, Schneidemühl
Ot. Otto-Werke GmbH (Flugzeug-Werke Gustav Otto), München
Pfal. Pfalz-Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Speyer am Rhein
Rat. Waggonfabrik Joseph Rathgeber, München-Moosach
Rin. Albert Rinne Flugzeug-Werke, Rummelsburg bei Berlin
Rol. Luft-Fahrzeug Gesellschaft mbH (Roland), Berlin-Charlottenburg
Ru. Rumpier Werke AG / Rumpier Flugzeug-Werke GmbH, Johannisthai
Sab. Sablatnig Flugzeugbau GmbH, Berlin
Schul. Luftfahrzeugbau Schütte-Lanz, Mannheim-Rheinau und Zeesen
Ssw. Siemens-Schuckert-Werke GmbH, Berlin und Nürnberg
Staak. Zeppelin Werke Staaken GmbH, Staaken bei Berlin
Torp. Luft Torpedo Gesellschaft mbH, Johannisthai bei Berlin

Historische Deutsche Flugzeuge bis 1945 pg 130 Karlheinz Kens

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Ago Wasserflugzeug














AK Flugzeug das neuste Ago-Wasserflugzeug Sanke (2929x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Flugzeug das neuste Ago-Wasserflugzeug Sanke (2929x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Funkstation














WW1 Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Funkstation Foto Ak | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW1 Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Funkstation Foto Ak in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Geschütz Tarnanstrich















WW1 Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Geschütz Tarnanstrich | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW1 Flandern Ypern Diksmuide Houthulst Forest Roeselare Geschütz Tarnanstrich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Tank Panzer Battle of Cambrai Schlacht bei Cambrai















WW1 Tank Panzer Battle of Cambrai Schlacht bei Cambrai echt Foto Ak um 1917-18 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW1 Tank Panzer Battle of Cambrai Schlacht bei Cambrai echt Foto Ak um 1917-18 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Rittmeister Frhr. von Richthofen mit General von Hoeppner














Feldpostkarte "Rittmeister Frhr. von Richthofen mit General von Hoeppner" | eBay


Entdecken Sie Feldpostkarte "Rittmeister Frhr. von Richthofen mit General von Hoeppner" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2022)

Tank 1917 wreck




















Feldpost AK,1917, zerstörte Panzer, Tank, WW1 WK1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Feldpost AK,1917, zerstörte Panzer, Tank, WW1 WK1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Albatros














Postkarte Militärflugzeug vor 1945, nicht gelaufen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Postkarte Militärflugzeug vor 1945, nicht gelaufen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)

Yep .. Albatros D.V. IMHO made by the OAW factory.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ein " Warenhaus " auf westlichen Kriegsschauplatz, Bilddokument 1915















Ein " Warenhaus " auf westlichen Kriegsschauplatz, Bilddokument 1915 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ein " Warenhaus " auf westlichen Kriegsschauplatz, Bilddokument 1915 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

englischer Infantrist mit Schutzhelm gegen betäubende Gase, Bilddokument 1915














englischer Infantrist mit Schutzhelm gegen betäubende Gase, Bilddokument 1915 | eBay


Entdecken Sie englischer Infantrist mit Schutzhelm gegen betäubende Gase, Bilddokument 1915 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ein österreichischer 30,5 cm Mörser in Feuerstellung, Bilddokument 1915














Ein österreichischer 30,5 cm Mörser in Feuerstellung, Bilddokument 1915 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ein österreichischer 30,5 cm Mörser in Feuerstellung, Bilddokument 1915 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ein österreichischer 30,5 cm Mörser in Feuerstellung, Bilddokument 1915
> 
> View attachment 699421
> 
> ...



That just SO steampunk - lots of cogs, control handles and rivets.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2022)

Steam punk postal service.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 3:45 PM)

Nieuport 17 and 23 russian file

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 5:12 AM)

Farman 40 russian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

